#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Дзогчен >  > > >  >  >  Дзогчен и солипсизм

## Дмитрий Певко

Сергей Ракитин в закрытой теме "Иллюзорность мира и существ" писал:
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=8390&page=11



> В Дзогчене, считается, что все проявления порождаются в уме. Эти проявления есть потенциальная способность нашего ума. Они не являются внешними и независимыми от нашего ума и не являются самим умом. В этом плане, воззрение Дзогчена отличается от того, где утверждается, что всё есть ум (в основном, Читтаматра).
> Эти проявления не являются ни чашкой, ни телом ни какими-либо другими объектами.
> Но наш ум, обманываясь этими проявлениями, порождёнными в нём же самом, начинает считать их внешними от него и, далее складывает эти видимые ему проявления в соответствии со своими привычками, т.е. кармическим видением в знакомые ему объекты - ту же чашку, тело, камни, реки и т.д.
> Так объясняется в Дзогчене!


ИМХО, разгоревшийся спор о солипсизме вызван ошибочным толкованием ключевых терминов. Одно дело сказать, что объекты и явления - это проявление нашей изначальной потенциальности (вслед за ННР и другими мастерами дзогпа ченпо). И совсем другое дело - "проявления нашего ума/сознания". Однако о каком уровне ума идёт речь? В том-то и дело, что наш обыденный ум и природа ума, "коренная осознанность" - разные вещи. На осознание этой разницы, кстати, и направлена  практика рушенов, которая используется в дзогчене. Утверждать, что источником явлений служит омрачённое сознание сансарического существа - это оголтелый субъективный идеализм, в пух и прах раскритикованный великим Лонгченпой:

_В наши дни недалёкие люди говорят: "Проявления - это ваш собственный ум. Проявления - это Дхармакая. Пробуждённость - это ум". Это не отличается от бреда сумасшедшего, который утверждает: "Голова - это задница! Огонь - это вода! Темнота - это свет!" Очевидно, что их неведение гораздо больше этого. Если бы проявления были умом, то последовало бы, что у ума есть цвет и прочее. Последовало бы, что когда вас нет, ваш ум остаётся в том же месте, потому что проявления (продолжают) существовать (после того, как вы ушли). Также следовало бы, что когда родился один человек, то с ним родились все, а когда один человек умер, то и все умерли вместе с ним.  Следовало бы, что если десять миллионов людей видят одну и ту же вазу, то поскольку она является чьим-то умом, значит, все обладают одним и тем же умом. Последовало бы, что раз всеведению Будды предстают все явления, то самсара - это пробуждённость просветления. Следовательно, когда существо видит Будду, то Будда - это заблуждение, потому что является умом того существа; и наоборот, то существо является Буддой, так как Будда является умом того существа. Последовало бы, что моментальное движение ума, возникающее тут и там, даёт возможность явлениям возникать где угодно, и так далее, - таких ошибок не перечесть._
*Лонгчен Рабджам. Сокровищница драгоценных слов и смысла.* Цит. по: Тайны Дзогчена /Пер. с тиб. ламы Сонама Дордже. - К.: Ника-Центр, 2005. - С. 147.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Заодно по поводу дзогчена и МП

Лонгченпа о дзогчен и мадхьямике:
_Большинство методов осмысления (анализа) свободы от крайностей и т.п. Естественного Великого Совершенства перекликаются с мадхьямикой-прасангикой. Однако мадхьямика придаёт очень большое значение пустоте. (Дзогпа Ченпо), опираясь на изначально чистую и обнажённую коренную осознанность, которая лишена самобытия и никогда не прекращается, понимает её (коренную осознанность) и все происходящие из неё феномены как свободные от крайностей (краёв), подобно пространству._
Джигмед Тенпей Ньима:
_Дзогпа Ченпо следует прасангике в том, что касается (определения) границ объектов отрицания. Однако (прасангика), отличая видимости от пустоты, постулирует пустоту абсолютного отрицания, называя её отличием видимостей от пустоты или исключающей пустотой. По сути это метод поддержания (медитации и воззрения) с помощью умозрительных понятий. Прасангика также утверждает, что если вы сначала различаете (воззрение) с помощью умозрительных понятий и получаете опыт (воззрения) благодаря медитации, то затем она, как сказано, "принесёт плод блаженства, ясности и непонятийного ума". В любом случае традиция Дзогпа Ченпо применяет в качестве пути коренную осознанность, или, можно сказать, только коренную осознанность. Дзогпа Ченпо не применяет умозрительные понятия, поскольку они есть ум, а в этом учении медитируют (на коренной осознанности после того, как) научатся отличать ум от коренной осознанности._

Цит. по: *Тулку Тхондуп Ринпоче. Ум Будды: антология текстов Лонгчена Рабджама по учению Дзогпа Ченпо.* - М.: Саттва, 2006. - С. 125 - 126.

----------


## Skyku

Не знаю, уместна ли моя подборка, в теме *Дзогчен* и солипсизм.
Но одновременно открывать параллельную тему *буддизм* и солипсизм на буддийском форуме было бы странно.

Итак, просто материал для размышлений, подобранный предубежденным против солипсизма, за час поиска в гугле ("солипсизм и буддизм"):

...
(
Шуньята — наиболее трудное понятие буддизма, не поддающееся простому описанию и определению. Постижение «пустоты» — важная цель буддийских медитаций, по-разному рекомендуемых разными школами. Неточное понимание термина «пустоты» в небуддийских переводах и комментариях привела к тому, что буддизм получил репутацию философии нигилизма, солипсизма, отказа от доводов рассудка и от словесного понимания, отказа от позитивных тезисов, представления о всеобщей иллюзорности и т. п., за подобные взгляды буддизм постоянно подвергался критике небуддийских школ. В то же время буддийские школы, развивая понятие о пустоте, категорически отрицают все перечисленные пункты, акцентируя внимание на «таковости», «взаимозависимом происхождении», причинности и обусловленности.
...
ru wikipedia
)

(
...
Учение, что действие сил объединяющей и разъединяющей ограничено пределами дхарм одного континуума, указывает на то, что тот комплекс носителей-дхарм, который кроется за каждым эмпирическим индивидуумом, является чем-то замкнутым. Силы объединяющая и разъединяющая распространяются исключительно на дхармы, входящие в данную единичную цепь. Таким образом, ни одна из дхарм, входящих в данную цепь, не может принять участия в вихре другой цепи ("парасантана", или "сантана-антара")3. 

Такая обособленность индивидуальных субстратов вызывает вопрос о реальности чужого "я". Вопрос этот может быть решен в двояком направлении: либо отрицательно в смысле солипсизма, либо положительно. Буддисты решают вопрос в положительном смысле, но по этому поводу происходили у них споры о том, как понять возможность множественности личностей, причем самым главным вопросом является вопрос о возможности проповедовать другим учение Будды, если эти другие личности являются всего только чем-то вроде привидений в собственном "я" проповедника. Ведь несмотря на идеалистическое отношение к познаваемому вообще, несмотря и на то, что общность элементов не допускается, буддисты все-таки признают множественность личностей и возможность некоторого общения между ними, а также возможность влияния Будды на всех
О.О.Розенберг ПРОБЛЕМЫ БУДДИЙСКОЙ ФИЛОСОФИИ
...
)

(
...
Торчинов
18-04-2003, 00:05
Вопрос о множественности алая-виджнян тоже не стыкуется с отрицанием Читтаматрой внешних объектов. Получается, если о каком-то человеке вообще никто не думает, он должен исчезнуть....) 

Вовсе нет, за ним стоит его собственная алая-виджняна. И вопрос об опровержении солипсизма в йогачаре прекрасно проработан Дхармакирти. А дост. геше, увы, приводит против читтаматры давно отвергнутые наивно-реалистические аргументы, которые в Европе выдвигались материалистами против, скажем, Беркли. И в Индди их выдвигали. Но не буддисты, а найяики или мимансаки.
http://buddhist.ru/board/archive мадхъямика прасангика VS читтаматра
...

Сама буддийская доктрина не давала никаких оснований 
для сомнений в существовании других субъектов,  поскольку она прямо провозглашала (устами самого  Будды) принцип спасения всех живых существ, 
породивший идеал бодхисаттвы, движимого великим  состраданием ко всем формам жизни, ввергнутым в  круговорот сансары. Кроме того, махаянский буддизм  также утверждал учение о всеведении (сарваджнята)  Будды, которое предполагало и знание Буддой всех  психических процессов всех живых существ.
...
Хотя, как говорилось выше, буддийская доктрина не  давала никаких оснований для солипсизма, философия  школы йогачара, провозгласившая принцип «только- сознания» или «только психического» (виджняптиматра, 
читтаматра), естественным образом подошла к проблеме  чужого «я», особенно после того, как Шантаракшита и  Камалашила разработали доктрину сахопаламбхади,  которая, подобно берклианству, провозглашала тождество  восприятий и воспринимаемого.
...
Как известно, Дхармакирти, предложив свое  доказательство существования других живых существ  (других континуумов, или сознаний), сводящееся к тому,  что за действиями тел живых существ не стоит никакой 
психический акт в сознании воспринимающего (а  следовательно, им предшествует таковой акт в их  собственном сознании, которое, следовательно,  существует), сделал одну существенную оговорку. Он 
заявил, что, таким образом, доказывается существование  других существ на уровне только относительной истины  (санвритти, вьявахарика), но не на уровне абсолютной  истины (парамартхика). Именно эта оговорка и стала 
отправной точкой для рассуждений его последователя Ратнакирти (ок. 1070 г.)
...
Проблема чужого «я» в буддизме школы йогачара (тезисы)
)

И такие два пассажа:
(
...
Буддизм (я рассматриваю эзотерический буддизм, а не экзотерический, рассчитанный на примитивное понимание толпы) в отличие от Веданты отрицает фактически наличие того, кто может спастись, отрицает субстанциональность Я. Техника же спасения, предлагаемая им практически та же, что и у Йоги. И тогда совершенно не понятно как может спасаться тот, кто не существует. Теоретически буддизм считает необходимым прекращение желаний, которые и порождают бытие.
     В буддизме, достигший просветления находится в нирване, которая, строго говоря, просто "ничто", "пустота", на санскрите "шуньята". Правда, пустота эта чревата мирами, которые и порождаются ею, пока не устранено желание.
     Философски буддизм конечно же солипсизм, который всячески сам же от себя отбрыкивается. В особенности махаяна, утверждающая концепцию бодхисаттвы, т. е. Будды сознательно не уходящего в нирвану пока не будут просветлены и тем самым спасены все чувствующие существа. Что и говорить, задача благородная. Методика же действования бодхисаттвы не годится никуда. Еще человека как-то можно уговорить спастись (на самом деле и это мало реально), но как спасать мух, комаров или, скажем, гусей? Противоречие возникает из-за того, что из верной посылки об иллюзорности индивидуума (точнее разделения на индивидуумы) делается тот неверный вывод, что действовать в деле спасения все-таки следует индивидуально (спасаться самому). В Буддизме было много святых и подвижников, начиная с Будды, совершивших удивительные геройства, великолепнейшие подвиги духа (Миларепа, Марпа, Бодхидхарма, Тилопа, Наропа, Атиша и еще множество других), результат же налицо - мир не спасен, и с точки зрения буддизма совершенно не ясно почему. По идее, с уходом Будды в нирвану, должен был прекратиться и весь мир как, собственно, модификация его сознания.
Кончеев А. С. Солипсизм

и

Я ЭТО Я,
или диалог о солипсизме с самим собой, 
или катание на крыше.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> ИМХО, разгоревшийся спор о солипсизме вызван ошибочным толкованием ключевых терминов. Одно дело сказать, что объекты и явления - это проявление нашей изначальной потенциальности (вслед за ННР и другими мастерами дзогпа ченпо). И совсем другое дело - "проявления нашего ума/сознания". Однако о каком уровне ума идёт речь? В том-то и дело, что наш обыденный ум и природа ума, "коренная осознанность" - разные вещи. На осознание этой разницы, кстати, и направлена  практика рушенов, которая используется в дзогчене. Утверждать, что источником явлений служит омрачённое сознание сансарического существа - это оголтелый субъективный идеализм, в пух и прах раскритикованный великим Лонгченпой:
> ...


Прошу прощения за использование термина "ум" вместо термина "природа ума" - я использовал его в той закрытой теме в значении "природа ума". Но тема была не о самом Дзогчене и никаких договоров (а напротив, указана ненужность этого) о соотнесении терминов и их значений не было.
Поэтому, прошу прощения за, в общем-то, неумышленную путаницу.

----------


## Skyku

Прошу и я прощения, что "оголтелый субъективный идеализм, в пух и прах раскритикованный великим Лонгченпой" назвал солипсизмом  :Smilie: 

Главное, что Лонгченпа, как и Хоген, говорит о солипсизме:
(
Один из монахов ответил:

"С буддистской точки зрения всякая вещь является воплощением сознания, так что по-моему, камень находится внутри сознания."

"Твоя голова, должно быть очень тяжелая, - сказал Хоген, - если ты таскаешь в своем сознании такие камни."
)
Две разные традиции, однако какое убедительное сходство воззрений по этому вопросу.

----------


## Толя

Тема на самом деле интересная. Если уж пошла такая дискотека, то мне бы вот лично хотелось ее продолжения, но в более конструктивном русле, чтобы совместно разобраться. Взяв за основу, например, классификацию сознаний, данную Лонгченпой в книге Ум Будды. В отличие от предыдущих изданий эта книга более читабельна на мой взгляд нежели Тайны Дзогчена или Сокровищница Дхармадхату. Лучше, конечно все это делать, если получится, без цитат, а в собственном изложении.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я пока сам в процессе.  :Smilie:  Читаю. Цитаты - по свежим следам.

----------


## Skyku

> Тема на самом деле интересная.


Это да. Лишь бы уж в какой раз не уперлось в тоже самое "подобно иллюзии" или "иллюзия". Потому что утрировано в этом и есть принципиальная разница. Отличающая буддизм от "бреда сумашедшего" и "тягания камней в своем сознании"

----------


## Толя

Там, Скайку, аффтар - один.  :Wink:

----------


## Sadhak

Думаю многие понимают именно как солипсизм фразы подобные этой - "все видения бардо есть проявления твоего собственного ума". Какого моего и собственного? Не этого вот ума,  возможность работы которого обеспечивает мой мозг. Не этого ума, который испытвает различные состояния, то возникает, то исчезает. И самое главное, что нельзя сказать - "того", ибо не лежит в цепочке причинности и не поддается определению и объективизации.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Думаю, многим, чтобы так не думать, просто стоит читать что-нить кроме "Бардо тодрол" или уж тогда получить конкретные наставления Учителя по практике Карлинг-шитро, к коей относится этот текст, и не парить другим моск про то, что им чудится солипсизьм.

----------


## Alex

Да, было бы интересно разобраться. Только обязательно определиться с терминами (желательно и с тибетскими тоже), т.к. один и тот же термин может иметь совершенно разные значения в разных системах.
Кстати, справедливости ради, при всем моем несогласии с Ракитиным, солипсизма в его словах я лично все же не увидел.

----------


## Грег

> Прошу прощения за использование термина "ум" вместо термина "природа ума" - я использовал его в той закрытой теме в значении "природа ума". Но тема была не о самом Дзогчене и никаких договоров (а напротив, указана ненужность этого) о соотнесении терминов и их значений не было.
> Поэтому, прошу прощения за, в общем-то, неумышленную путаницу.


Хотя, в общем-то, Намкай Норбу Римпоче употребляет и выражение "проявления ума", как, к примеру, в этом тексте:

Устный комментарии Чогьяла Намкая Норбу на ”Сущностную Тантру Шести Освобождений”, терма Ригдзина Чжангчуба Дордже
http://www.sunhome.ru/search/wreligi...F0%E2%E0%ED%E0



> Помните, что семя нашей собственной кармы, потенциальность нашей собственной энергии, посредством которой кармическое семя проявляется, и кармическое видение, таким образом возникающее для нас, - это часть единого процесса проявления. Как я объяснил ранее, в Дзогчен кармическое видение считается скорее *проявлением нашего ума*, нежели его созданием, как тому учат в Сутрах.


Другое дело, что тут нужно понимать что в этом случае под этим умом подразумевается.
Но, как я уже говорил, в той теме не было надобности (как сказали) в согласовании терминов.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Если кто-то подумал, что я опровергаю воззрение Чандракирти, то это не так. 

Допустим, некий субъект размышляет примерно так: «вот я – мальчик Толя, вот Луна, вот её отражение в воде. Вот я закрываю глаза». Конечно, было бы странно отрицать существование Толи и Луны или утверждать, что Луна в небе – всего лишь видимость, порожденная умом Толи, не существующая объективно, или существующая только в его уме. А если Толя закроет глаза, то и Луна исчезнет. Это как раз и было бы солипсизмом.

Мы видим, что Толя думает о себе как о неком субъекте и Луне как о неком объекте. И очевидно, это вполне справедливо для Толи в этой точке пространства и в данный момент времени. Это также было бы глупо отрицать.

Но, не стоит забывать, что философия МП - это всего лишь концептуальная модель, способ описания реальности и используется в определенных целях (например, для того, чтобы опровергнуть нигилистов или тех, кто отрицает взаимную обусловленность явлений). Как любая модель она оперирует категориями и понятиями в парадигме объектно-субъектных отношений. Если эта модель работает в нашем измерении, системе координат и времени, было бы глупо отрицать её полезность. В то же время было бы ошибкой считать воззрение МП единственно правильным, объявляя всем прочим воззрениям священную войну.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Но, не стоит забывать, что философия МП - это всего лишь концептуальная модель, способ описания реальности и используется в определенных целях (например, для того, чтобы опровергнуть нигилистов или тех, кто отрицает взаимную обусловленность явлений). Как любая модель она оперирует категориями и понятиями в парадигме объектно-субъектных отношений. 
> ...


И не стоит забывать, что когда МП говорит о существовании, она говорит о  номинальном существовании.

----------


## Толя

Дима

Хехе, я вообще то и писал, что все есть методы, но разные. И даже цитату Джигмеда Лингпы приводил. И ни с какими воззрениями не спорил. Кое кому тоже показалось, что в той теме меряются воззрениями. Но еще можно поговорить и о неправильном толковании воззрения. Не находите?  :Wink:  

Если вам вдруг показалось, что я веду войну...  :Wink: . 

То, как я вам ответил тогда - это за "фигню и сбоку бантик", ну и еще кое за что.  Вы то нормально и спокойно пишите, как сейчас, то вас прорывает...  :Wink:  

Для устранения заблуждений мышления о существовании и несуществовании чего-то внешнего по отношению к нам можно использовать мадхьямику-прасангику, как рассматривающую этот вопрос, если он у вас появился  :Wink: .
В самой парадигме субъектно-объектных отношений ничего плохого нет. Если не принимать за объекты, отражения их в восприятии.

 :Wink:

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> И ни с какими воззрениями не спорил. Кое кому тоже показалось, что в той теме меряются воззрениями. Если вам вдруг показалось, что я веду войну...


Значит показалось.  :Smilie: 




> То, как я вам ответил тогда - это за "фигню и сбоку бантик", ну и еще кое за что.  Вы то нормально и спокойно пишите, как сейчас, то вас прорывает...


Толя, Вам тоже показалось. На самом деле я писал в самом спокойном состоянии.




> Для устранения заблуждений мышления о существовании и несуществовании чего-то внешнего по отношению к нам можно использовать мадхьямику-прасангику, как рассматривающую этот вопрос, если он у вас появился. В самой парадигме субъектно-объектных отношений ничего плохого нет.


Полагаю, мышление в категориях объекта и субъекта, единичности и множественности, бытия и небытия - это одно из ограничений ума и корень всякой привязанности. На самом деле не так-то просто найти "золотую середину", не скатываясь в одну из крайностей существования и несуществования, бытия и небытия. Как писал Вильям наш Шекспир: "Быть или не быть - вот в чем вопрос"!  :Smilie: 




> Толя, а вы сейчас с кем общаетесь? Со мной?
> Просто непонятно, к кому вы в данный момент обращаетесь.


Сергей, в самом верху в первой строке сообщения указан адресат.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Сергей, в самом верху в первой строке сообщения указан адресат.


ой!... не заметил...

----------


## Толя

Дима

>Полагаю, мышление в категориях объекта и субъекта, единичности и множественности, бытия и небытия - это одно из ограничений ума и корень всякой привязанности. 

Насколько я понимаю - это не совсем так. Потому что результат этих мыслей может быть разным. Начал писать конспектег. Он несколько разросся,  но, думаю, скоро его выложу.  Там как раз есть про мысли и т.д.  :Wink:

----------


## Fermion

Добрый день! 




> Допустим, некий субъект размышляет примерно так: «вот я – мальчик Толя, вот Луна, вот её отражение в воде. Вот я закрываю глаза». Конечно, было бы странно отрицать существование Толи и Луны или утверждать, что Луна в небе – всего лишь видимость, порожденная умом Толи, не существующая объективно, или существующая только в его уме. А если Толя закроет глаза, то и Луна исчезнет. Это как раз и было бы солипсизмом.


Энто всё от того, что Толя у вас в третьем лице. Пока Толя сидит с закрытыми глазами, мы то прекрасно видим, что вот она Луна, а Толе можно подать знак, что Луна на месте, хотя он может решить что мы его разыгрываем.  
Если я не вижу Луну, то я не стал бы делать никаких утверждений о её наличии или отсуствии в этот момент.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Если я не вижу Луну, то я не стал бы делать никаких утверждений о её наличии или отсуствии в этот момент.


Суть в том, что сколько бы нам не говорили, что падающий кирпич - всего лишь видимость и проявление нашей собственной энергии, упав нам на голову, он произведет некий предсказуемый эффект, который неразумно было бы отрицать, признавать несуществующим или существующим лишь номинально.

И по какой причине? Потому что это знание выдано авансом и, по всей видимости, пока не продвинулось далее попыток интеллектуального понимания и dancing on a book, imho.

----------


## Fermion

> Он произведет некий предсказуемый эффект, который неразумно было бы отрицать, признавать несуществующим или существующим лишь номинально.


Верно замечено. Поэтому под  "вижу" я подразумеваю любое восприятие, не только органами зрения.




> Потому что это знание выдано авансом и, по всей видимости, пока не продвинулось далее попыток интеллектуального понимания и dancing on a book, imho.


Всё же не думаю, что от типа понимания (интелектуального или трансцендентного) будет зависеть событие столкновения кирпича с головой. Это  инвариант хоть в чистом хоть в нечистом видении, second condition, как говорится.  :Smilie:

----------


## Пилигрим

Действительно очень интересная тема. Очень не хочется, что бы она преждевременно не заглохла. Позвольте подкинуть дровишек, но филосовского образования не имею, не обессудьте если что не так. Если философкие справочники не врут то, солипсизм признает отражения ума, как единственную реальность, но ни одна из школ буддизма, в том числе и Читтаматра, как реальность эти отражения не признает. Как мне кажется, здесь и кроется принципиальное различие.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

А вот взгляд на эту проблематику одной приснопамятной лисы :Smilie:  -




> Я не хочу, конечно, сказать, что все люди – полные идиоты. Есть среди них и такие, чей интеллект почти не уступает лисьему. Например, ирландский философ Беркли. Он говорил, что существовать – значит восприниматься, и все предметы существуют только в восприятии. Достаточно спокойно подумать на эту тему три минуты, чтобы понять – все другие взгляды на этот вопрос сродни культу Озириса или вере в бога Митру. Это, на мой взгляд, единственная верная мысль, которая посетила западный ум за всю его позорную историю; всякие Юмы, Канты и Бодрияры лишь вышивают суетливой гладью по канве этого великого прозрения.
> Но где существует предмет, когда мы отворачиваемся и перестаем его видеть? Ведь не исчезает же он, как полагают дети и индейцы Амазонии? Беркли говорил, что он существует в восприятии Бога. А катары и гностики полагают, что он существует в восприятии дьявола-демиурга, и их аргументация ничуть не слабее, чем у Беркли. С их точки зрения, материя – зло, сковывающее дух. Кстати, читая ужастики Стивена Хокинга, я часто думала, что, будь у альбигойцев радиотелескопы, они объявили бы Большой Взрыв космической фотографией восстания Сатаны… Есть в этом маразме и серединный путь – считать, что часть мира существует в восприятии Бога, а часть – в восприятии дьявола.
> Что тут сказать? С точки зрения лис, никакого Большого Взрыва никогда не было, как не было и нарисованной Брейгелем Вавилонской башни, даже если репродукция этой картины висит в комнате, которая вам снится. А Бог и дьявол – просто понятия, которые существуют в уме того, кто в них верит: птичка вовсе не славит Господа, когда поет, это попик думает, что она его славит. Беркли полагал, что у восприятия непременно должен быть субъект, поэтому закатившиеся под шкаф монеты и упавшие за кровать чулки были торжественно захоронены им в черепе созданного для этой цели Творца. Но как быть с тем, что берклианский Бог, в восприятии которого мы существуем, сам существует главным образом в абстрактном мышлении представителей европеоидной расы с годовым доходом от пяти тысяч евро? И его совсем нет в сознании китайского крестьянина или птички, которая не в курсе, что она Божия? Как быть с этим, если «существовать» действительно означает «восприниматься»?
> А никак, говорят лисы. На основной вопрос философии у лис есть основной ответ. Он заключается в том, чтобы забыть про основной вопрос. Никаких философских проблем нет, есть только анфилада лингвистических тупиков, вызванных неспособностью языка отразить Истину.
> Но лучше упереться в такой тупик в первом же абзаце, чем через сорок лет изысканий и пять тысяч исписанных страниц. Когда Беркли понял наконец, в чем дело, он стал писать только о чудодейственных свойствах дегтярной настойки, с которой познакомился в Северной Америке. Над ним из-за этого до сих пор смеются разные филистеры – они не знают, что в то далекое время деготь в Америке делали из растения, которое называлось Jimson Weed, или Datura – по-русски «дурман».
> И раз уж мы заговорили на эту тему. Религиозные ханжи обвиняют нас, оборотней, в том, что мы дурманим людям мозги и искажаем Образ Божий. Говорящие так не очень хорошо представляют себе Образ Божий, поскольку лепят его с собственных куличных рыл. В любом случае «искажать» и «дурманить» – это слишком оценочный язык, который переводит вопрос в эмоциональную плоскость и не дает понять существо дела.

----------


## Fermion

> Главное, что Лонгченпа, как и Хоген, говорит о солипсизме:
> (
> Один из монахов ответил:
> 
> "С буддистской точки зрения всякая вещь является воплощением сознания, так что по-моему, камень находится внутри сознания."
> 
> "Твоя голова, должно быть очень тяжелая, - сказал Хоген, - если ты таскаешь в своем сознании такие камни."
> )
> Две разные традиции, однако какое убедительное сходство воззрений по этому вопросу.


Ну так всегда можно сказать, что сознание обладает такими свойствами, что может 
таскать любые сколь угодные тяжелые предметы без увеличения веса головы. 

Я наверняка в логических построениях  философии  чего-то не понимаю. Однажды на уроке философии в университете мы проходили  возрение одного из древних греков,
который считал  что ум (нус) источник всякого движения и что все предметы двигаются (про существование, кажется, не говорилось). 

Преподаватель заявляет, что подобная теория не выдерживает критики, так как для того чтобы двигать предметы на краю вселенной (в бесконечности) нужно бесконечное количество энергии, а это, якобы, нонсенс. Поэтому вещи на краю вселенной должны покоится, что противоречит исходному положению о том, что всё двигается.  После подобной аргументации я разочаровался пусть не в философии, но в преподавателе точно.

К Хогену это не относится. Наверняка, он, как мастер, смотрит сквозь метод, обнажая очередные костыли ума в виде философских воззрений.

По моему мнению, между реальностью и нереальностью внешнего мира, с точки зрения личного восприятия, никакой разницы нет.

----------


## Skyku

> Ну так всегда можно сказать, что сознание обладает такими свойствами, что может 
> таскать любые сколь угодные тяжелые предметы без увеличения веса головы.


Сказать можно что угодно.
Утверждать можно что угодно.

Вот в зависимости от того говорится и утверждается, и дают название сказанному - это теизм, это феминизм, это буддизм, а это солипсизм.

А Хогену можно было бы ответить что "тяжести" нет никакой, она тоже в уме. И постыдить, что у него различающий ум, в котором живет концепция тяжести.




> По моему мнению, между реальностью и нереальностью внешнего мира, с точки зрения личного восприятия, никакой разницы нет.


Эта разница и порождает дуккху.
С точки зрения личного восприятия нет никакой стеклянной двери, а нос при ходьбе будет разбит.

----------


## Fermion

> Сказать можно что угодно.
> Утверждать можно что угодно..


Ага, вот и доказывают, почему буддизм не солипсизм. С таким "что угодно" можно получить произвольные выводы.  :Smilie: 




> Эта разница и порождает дуккху.
> С точки зрения личного восприятия нет никакой стеклянной двери, а нос при ходьбе будет разбит.


Разбитый  нос также является частью личного восприятия.

----------


## Skyku

> Разбитый нос также является частью личного восприятия.


Вы еще скажите что дуккха, тоже часть личного восприятия  :Smilie: 
Сменил восприятие, и нет ее, дуккхи.

Вобщем я дал уже советы, что можно было ответить Хогену.
Тоже, учитель нашелся, не знающий такой элементарщины о восприятии  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Вы еще скажите что дуккха, тоже часть личного восприятия 
> Сменил восприятие, и нет ее, дуккхи.


Всё зависит от точки зрения, с которой происходит объяснение "дуккха" и восприятия.
Пока воспринимаешь дуккха как дуккха и будет тебе дуккха.  :Smilie:

----------


## Skyku

> Пока воспринимаешь дуккха как дуккха и будет тебе дуккха.


Да, да, я это и сказал  :Smilie: 
Не верь первой благородной, и будет тебе счастье  :Big Grin:

----------


## Грег

> Да, да, я это и сказал 
> Не верь первой благородной, и будет тебе счастье


Окромя первой благородной Будда дал ещё 2-ю, 3-ю и 4-ю  благородные...

----------


## Skyku

> Окромя первой благородной Будда дал ещё 2-ю, 3-ю и 4-ю благородные...


Да зачем они нужны то?
Измени восприятие и все дела. И нет никакой дуккхи. И не было никогда.

----------


## Грег

> Да зачем они нужны то?
> Измени восприятие и все дела. И нет никакой дуккхи. И не было никогда.


Буддийская практика, как раз на это и направлена (по крайней мере, метод Ваджраяны - преображение).
Если б всё было так просто - дал себе указание и сразу восприятие изменилось...  :Smilie:

----------


## Толя

Надо для начала разобраться, что есть дукха. Сергей просто не читал скорее всего, что это такое  :Big Grin: . Вот у него все и зависит от точки зрения.

----------


## Грег

> Надо для начала разобраться, что есть дукха. Сергей просто не читал скорее всего, что это такое . Вот у него все и зависит от точки зрения.


Конечно, Сергей вообще ничего не читал, ничего не знает и ничем не занимается окромя пустых бесед на БФ. И говорит он о Ракитинизме.
 :Smilie: 

Предлагаю послушать версию Толи. Желательно, без оценки того, что Сергей читал или не читал.

----------


## Skyku

> Если б всё было так просто - дал себе указание и сразу восприятие изменилось...


Если дуккха *только* результат восприятия, то пожалуй лучше к методам позитивной психологии обратится, где такое и утверждается, и лечится, гораздо проще и быстрей

----------


## Грег

> Если дуккха *только* результат восприятия, то пожалуй лучше к методам позитивной психологии обратится, где такое и утверждается, и лечится, гораздо проще и быстрей


Смотря что подразумевается под восприятием.

----------


## Skyku

Чтобы не подразумевалось, - хочешь быть счастливым - будь им.
И нечего городить всякие 2-ые, 3и и 4ые истины.

А Вы все продолжаете выхолащивать. Чуть прямо спросишь, - "а это как посмотреть, а это в какой школе., а я не солипсист и не адепт позитивный психологии."
Только вот почему-то там один в один написано то что Вы говорите.

В буддийской же литературе как-то вот по другому пишут. Да, по разному, в разных школах, но вот хрестоматийно солипсически пишите на форуме только Вы.

Стиль хотя бы подправили, что ли...

А то сейчас прямо таки Свияша с Н. Козловым вспомнил, читая Вас  :Smilie: 

Читаю одних на форуме, вспоминаются сутры, буддологи, богословы, философы. Но как Вас почитаешь, других вспоминаешь  :Smilie: 

Конечно это мои глюки.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Только вот почему-то там один в один написано то что Вы говорите.


Лучше, ИМХО, употреблять - "...то, что я у вас читаю..." - правдивее будет.



> В буддийской же литературе как-то вот по другому пишут. Да, по разному, в разных школах, но вот хрестоматийно солипсически пишите на форуме только Вы.


Восприятие...



> Читаю одних на форуме, вспоминаются сутры, буддологи, богословы, философы. Но как Вас почитаешь, других вспоминаешь


Попробуйте заняться тем учением, в разделе которого вы сейчас находитесь.
Возможно и не придётся ничего вспоминать.



> Конечно это мои глюки.


А чьи же ещё?  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Если дуккха *только* результат восприятия, то пожалуй лучше к методам позитивной психологии обратится, где такое и утверждается, и лечится, гораздо проще и быстрей


Психология, как наука о сансарной деятельности, ИМХО, помогает человеку гармонично встроиться в эту самую сансарную жизнь.
Религия же (назовём буддизм религией, в данном случае) говорит о наличии страдания в любых! проявлениях сансарной деятельности и стремится вывести за её пределы.
Поэтому, цели у них разные. Отсюда и разница в понимании страдания.

Если для индивида не существует ничего за пределами сансары, то, несомненно, психология ему может помочь жить в гармонии с собой и с миром.

----------


## Skyku

> Попробуйте заняться тем учением, в разделе которого вы сейчас находитесь.


Ах да, забыл о разделе  :Smilie: 




> Конечно это мои глюки.  
> 
> А чьи же ещё?


У Вас просто глюки, что Вы занимаетесь учением этго раздела.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> У Вас просто глюки, что Вы занимаетесь учением этго раздела.


Возможно.
Но я и не говорю, что занимаюсь учением этого раздела (независимо от того, чем я на самом деле занимаюсь).  :Smilie: 
Но солипсизмом Дзогчен я не считаю.
Если же вы считаете, что я говорю о солипсизме, то это подлежит дискусии - дискуссии в рамках обсуждаемого учения.

----------


## Грег

> ... И не было никогда.


«Никогда ничего не было» — Беседа Пападжи и Чоки Ньима Ринпоче 
(Катманду, 1993)

http://sophia.kiev.ua/news/news.php3?offset=375&id=756

----------


## Толя

Сергей




> >Предлагаю послушать версию Толи. Желательно, без оценки того, что Сергей читал или не читал.


Версии Толи не будет, потому что я знаю зачем вы спрашиваете. По другому вы себя никогда и не вели на бф. Будет куча цитат, по быстрому натасканная из инета, бесконечные "я это и говорил", после того как вам все объяснят и т.д. 

Вот вы недавно написали:




> 1. Я могу неточно выражать письменно свою мысль.
> 2. Я могу быть попросту косноязычным.
> 3. У нас вами может быть разный несходный понятийный аппарат.
> 4. Мои сообщения проходят черех анализ вашим кармическим видением, после чего о них остаётся только ваша трактовка и т.д.


Четвертый пункт отпадает, потому что кармическое видение ничего не анализирует и не может полностью обусловить. Получается, что вы не умеете говорить, у вас расстройство речи и осутствие понятийного аппарата, поскольку употребляй вы его, вас бы худо бедно понимали (как в случае с восприятием - вы уточнить не можете, а только съежжаете "Смотря что подразумевается под восприятием." и т.п.)




> >Конечно, Сергей вообще ничего не читал, ничего не знает и ничем не занимается окромя пустых бесед на БФ. И говорит он о Ракитинизме.


Я это сохраню.

ЗЫ Любое восприятие, познание в любой форме - это, как бы сансара. Хозяин барин, конечно, что и как называть, если действительно такие проблемы (см выше). Непонятно тогда чего остальных из раздела гоните, если сами ловите глюки и испытываете расстройство речи.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Версии Толи не будет, потому что я знаю зачем вы спрашиваете. По другому вы себя никогда и не вели на бф. Будет куча цитат, по быстрому натасканная из инета, бесконечные "я это и говорил", после того как вам все объяснят и т.д. 
> ...
> 
> ... Получается, что вы не умеете говорить, у вас расстройство речи и осутствие понятийного аппарата, поскольку употребляй вы его, вас бы худо бедно понимали (как в случае с восприятием - вы уточнить не можете, а только съежжаете "Смотря что подразумевается под восприятием." и т.п.)
> 
> ...


Толя, вы в одной из тем "жаловались", что вместо разговоров по теме разбираете мои полёты. Так может по теме что-нибудь скажете?
Не поймите превратно, я не собираюсь вам рот затыкать  :Smilie:  - готов слушать, если вам так хочется.
Вот только боюсь как бы вы меня опять не обвинили в том, что вы, видите ли, разбираете мои полёты  :Smilie:  вместо беседы.

Так может лучше по теме? И без нарушений правил форума (обсуждение собеседника)? :Wink: 

PS. Осмелюсь порекомендовать - не переносите обсуждение с одной темы на другую.
Что сказано, то сказано, и там, где оно сказано.



> Я это сохраню.


Дарю!  :Smilie: 
Дарю все свои 3,043 (на данный момент) поста на благо всех живых существ, если они хоть как-то им помогут, даже если из них они поймут, что так мыслить вредно!

----------


## Толя

> Толя, вы в одной из тем "жаловались" что вместо разговоров по теме разбираете мои полёты.


Жаловались модераторам только вы. А я - разбираю. 




> Так может лучше по теме? И без нарушений правил форума (обсуждение собеседника)?


Вы сами себя обсудили уже не раз ( и меня, кстати  :Big Grin: ), этой информацией я и воспользовался. По теме я уже высказывался. Использование воззрения о видимостях Основы для доказательства исчезновения всего с исчезновением ваших видимостей (как вы утверждали в теме про иллюзорность мира и существ, когда луна почему-то исчезает вместе с вами) - это самый что ни на есть солипсизм и непонимание базовых терминов, обозначающих части вашей сантаны.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Вы сами себя обсудили уже не раз ( и меня, кстати ), этой информацией я и воспользовался. По теме я уже высказывался. Использование воззрения о видимостях Основы для доказательства исчезновения всего с исчезновением ваших видимостей (как вы утверждали в теме про иллюзорность мира и существ, когда луна почему-то исчезает вместе с вами) - это самый что ни на есть солипсизм и непонимание базовых терминов, обозначающих части вашей сантаны.


Каша у вас в голове  :Big Grin:  - в кучу всё - луна, иллюзорность...  :Smilie: 
Я никого не гоню - обсуждайте что хотите, тема-то не моя - автор не я.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ... как в случае с восприятием - вы уточнить не можете, ...


Восприятие того, каким всё есть на самом деле...

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Каша у вас в голове - в кучу всё - луна, иллюзорность... Я никого не гоню - обсуждайте что хотите, тема-то не моя - автор не я.


Я - не "я", и песня не моя.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Грег

Намкай Норбу Ринпоче. Шестнадцать вопросов учителю дзогчена 

http://www.dzogchen.ru/teacher/books...estions_3.html



> Когда мы воспринимаем с помощью нашего ума и пяти органов чувств какую-то данность, то мнение, которое мы составляем о ней, о ее существовании или несуществовании, о ее позитивности или негативности является результатом нашего ограниченного восприятия, которое мы подкрепляем при помощи рассуждений и различных ссылок. Других источников не имеем. С другой стороны, учитывая, что мы верим только в то, что испытываем сами, мы определяем как "несуществующее" и "невозможное" всё то, что наши чувства не в состоянии воспринять.
> 
> Люди, согласные с изложенной точкой зрения, утверждающие ее истинность и логичность, образуют таким образом группу и стараются доказать ошибочность и нелогичность теории группы противников и победить ее. Но Чандракирти сказал:
> 
> "Кто может отрицать, что в мире могут быть только одни сумасшедшие?"
> 
> Поэтому, даже если сто тысяч, десять тысяч человек или же все в мире имели бы одинаковые воззрения, это ни в коей мере не представляло бы логической и подлинной основы для знания истинного состояния человеческого бытия. В самом деле, может отыскаться десять тысяч больных с "подъемом желчи" (в тибетской медицине аналог гепатита), полностью согласных с реальностью желтого цвета, который они видят, но это не доказывает его существование для тех, кого не настигла эта болезнь. Так же и все наши суждения об истинном состоянии существования ≈ суть только плод двойственности нашего ума, единственными помощниками которого являются наши 5 органов чувств. Точка зрения, установленная с помощью ума, может рассматриваться лишь как составляющая человеческого кармического видения и никогда не сможет стать средством познания реальности

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Сергей, понимаете, в чём дело. Толя обвиняет Вас в том, что Вы, отрицая объективную реальность внешнего мира и существование объектов (основы для обозначения) независимо от Вашего ума, скатываетесь на позиции нигилизма. 

А также в том, что, отрицая существование Луны, в тот момент, когда Вы закрываете глаза, Вы исповедуете чистой воды солипсизм.

Предлагаю Вам более чётко обозначить свою позицию, не прячясь за цитаты Учителей, чтобы Толя не смог обвинить Вас в том, что Вы увиливаете от прямого ответа.  :Smilie: 

Смотрите, что пишет Торчинов Е.А. в книге «Введение в буддизм» глава 5:

«Закончив на этом беглый обзор хинаянских школ, перейдем к философским традициям, сформировавшимся в лоне буддизма Махаяны. 

Первой из них сформировалась мадхьямака (шуньявада).
Слово «мадхьямака» можно условно перевести как «учение о срединности» (от «мадхьяма» — середина). С самого своего возникновения буддизм объявил себя «срединным путем» («мадхьяма пратипад»), то есть, с одной стороны, путем поведенческой срединности (отказ от крайностей аскетизма и гедонизма), а с другой — путем отказа от крайних эпистемологических и метафизических позиций, обычно известных как крайность нигилизма (ничего нет, ни одно явление не обладает онтологическим статусом) и крайность этернализма — от латинского слова aeternus — «вечный» (вера в наличие вечных и неизменных сущностей, таких, как душа, Бог, абсолютная субстанция и т. п.). Мадхьямака как раз и утверждала, что ее позиция и выражает такое «срединное видение»: сказать, что «все есть» (как это делали сарвастивадины), — это этернализм, а сказать, что «ничего нет», — нигилизм; утверждение же, что все («все дхармы») пусто, то есть бессущностно и лишено «собственной природы» (свабхава), это и есть «срединное воззрение». Именно слово «пустота» и дало второе название школы: шуньявада, то есть доктрина (вада) пустоты (шунья).»

----------


## Грег

> Сергей, понимаете, в чём дело. Толя обвиняет Вас в том, что Вы, отрицая объективную реальность внешнего мира и существование объектов (основы для обозначения) независимо от Вашего ума, скатываетесь на позиции нигилизма. 
> 
> А также в том, что, отрицая существование Луны, в тот момент, когда Вы закрываете глаза, Вы исповедуете чистой воды солипсизм.


1.  Я не отрицал существование объектов. Вот только вопрос есть - КАК и ГДЕ эти объекты существуют и ЧТО ЗНАЧИТ (абсолютно, относительно, для субъекта, независимо от субъекта и т.д. ...) существование в МП?
2. Про закрытие глаз я не говорил. Но я говорил о несуществовании отражения луны (отражения!, а не луны) без самого наблюдателя, т.е. самого по себе в отрыве от наблюдателя.
3. Вышеприведённый вами пример из другой темы (она не называется " Дзогчен и солипсизм").
4. Моё воззрение - это моё воззрение, даже если оно есть или его нет. И данная тема не называется "Солипсизм и воззрение Сергея Ракитина". Впрочем... я не против - хотят пусть и это обсуждают.




> Предлагаю Вам более чётко обозначить свою позицию, чтобы Толя не смог обвинить Вас в том, что Вы увиливаете от прямого ответа.


Это Толина проблема  :Big Grin: . Пусть уличает, если угодно.
У меня нет прямых ответов - я ничего не знаю.
Если у него есть - отлично! Значит он знает больше меня.  :Smilie: 



> Смотрите, что пишет Торчинов Е.А. в книге «Введение в буддизм» глава 5:
> 
> «Закончив на этом беглый обзор хинаянских школ, перейдем к философским традициям, сформировавшимся в лоне буддизма Махаяны. 
> ...
> ...
> Именно слово «пустота» и дало второе название школы: шуньявада, то есть доктрина (вада) пустоты (шунья).»


Отлично!
Я согласен с Торчиновым!
Но всё'ж таки про нигилизм я не говорил.  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

Из того же труда Торчинова:

Это о воззрении (я так назвал) и его преобразовании



> Поскольку главная цель буддийского «проекта» — преобразование сознания, изменение самого его типа, что могло описываться как замена различающего сознания (виджняны), базирующегося на субъект-объектной дихотомии «недвойственным» (адвая) сознанием — гносисом (джняна), то проблемы психики, сознания и механизмов его функционирования находились в центре внимания буддийских мыслителей с самого возникновения традиции буддийского философствования, всегда в значительной степени бывшего своеобразной «феноменологией» сознания, подчиненной сотериологическим интенциям буддизма.


Это о прямых ответах:



> Любая попытка создать адекватную реальности метафизическую систему или релевантную онтологию обречена на провал; думая, что мы описываем бытие, мы описываем лишь наши представления о бытии, созданные нашей различающей мыслью, положившей прежде всего субъект-объектную дихотомию как условие эмпирического познания. Вначале мы навешиваем на реальность ярлыки, а потом принимаемся изучать их, принимая их за саму реальность, или, другими словами, принимаем за луну палец, указывающий на луну (образ китайской даосской литературы, активно использовавшийся, однако, и китайскими буддистами).
> 
> Доказывая непригодность философских категорий (как буддийских философских школ, так и брахманистских) для описания реальности и создания адекватной онтологии, Нагарджуна применяет своеобразную отрицательную диалектику, получившую название «прасанга» («отрицательное аргументирование»).


Это о точках зрения и попутно об иллюзорности (обратите внимание на слова "столь же иллюзорен" и "относительно уровня абсолютной"):



> Отсюда Нагарджуна переходит к теории двух истин, или двух уровней познания. Первый уровень познания — уровень эмпирической реальности (санвритти сатья), соответствующий повседневной практике. Применительно к этому уровню можно говорить об условном существовании причинности, движения, времени, пространства, единства, множественности и тому подобного. Этот уровень отличается от чистой иллюзии — снов, галлюцинаций, миражей и прочих видимостей, подобных «рогам у зайца», «шерсти у черепахи» или «смерти сына бесплодной женщины». Но он *столь же иллюзорен* *относительно уровня абсолютной*, или высшей, истины (парамартха сатья). Этот уровень недоступен для логического дискурса, но постижим силами йогической интуиции.


А это об иллюзии и правильном постижении реальности:



> Это утверждение Нагарджуны допускает два истолкования, и они оба использовались в буддийской традиции. Во-первых, можно сказать, что сансара есть иллюзорный, сконструированный различающим сознанием аспект Нирваны, исчезающий при правильном постижении реальности, подобно тому как исчезает змея, за которую по ошибке была в темноте принята веревка после осознания этой ошибки. В таком случае все живые существа были, есть и всегда будут Буддами. Они никогда не вступали в Сансару и изначально пребывают в нирване. Все страдания Сансары, весь безначальный круговорот рождений-смертей есть лишь только иллюзия, которая должна быть устранена высшим знанием — Праджня-парамитой, Запредельной Премудростью.

----------


## Толя

Ну да, кроме как каша у вас в голове = сам дураг я от вас и не ожидал ничего в конце услышать. Для того и старалсо три темы подряд.  :Big Grin: 




> Но я говорил о несуществовании отражения луны (отражения!, а не луны) без самого наблюдателя, т.е. самого по себе вотрыве от наблюдателя.


Про луну вы там говорили или про ее отражение - значения не имеет. Сама формулировка утверждения - полная метафизика. Не занимался Будда этим.  Видимое - это видимое. А луна там или отражение гаечного ключа - совсем неважно. Про "Истинное состояние бытия" о котором говорит ННР читайте в известной книге базового уровня, если вы, конечно, его ученик. Там как раз есть о том, как все на самом деле. Про луну там нету, к сожалению. Цитата ННР прямо о вас, путающего восприятие отражения луны с тем, о чем знать не можно никаг  :Big Grin:

----------


## Грег

> Ну да, кроме как каша у вас в голове = сам дураг я от вас и не ожидал ничего в конце услышать. Для того и старалсо три темы подряд. 
> 
> 
> 
> Про луну вы там говорили или про ее отражение - значения не имеет. Сама формулировка утверждения - полная метафизика. Не занимался Будда этим.  Видимое - это видимое. А луна там или отражение гаечного ключа - совсем неважно. Про "Истинное состояние бытия" о котором говорит ННР читайте в известной книге базового уровня, если вы, конечно, его ученик. Там как раз есть о том, как все на самом деле. Про луну там нету, к сожалению. Цитата ННР прямо о вас, путающего восприятие отражения луны с тем, о чем знать не можно никаг


Ну... обо мне, так обо мне.  :Smilie: 
Как я и говорил, вы знаете больше меня.
Простите, что ещё не Будда...

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

ЕАТ о Йогачаре и солипсизме:




> Основной тезис йогачары восходит к Дашабхумика сутре («Сутра десяти ступеней»), где провозглашается следующее положение: «Что касается трех миров, то они есть не что иное, как только лишь сознание». Поэтому йогачару часто сравнивают с европейскими формами идеализма, особенно с идеализмом Беркли. Однако это совершенно неверно.
> 
> Во-первых, в отличие практически от всех видов европейского идеализма, йогачара отнюдь не рассматривает сознание (виджняну) как Абсолют, или первосубстанцию. Напротив, сознание есть проблема, которую следует решить, ибо именно сознание представляет собой источник различений и ментальных конструктов, формирующих сансару. Здесь следует обратить внимание на то, что сутра говорит, что именно троемирие (траялокья), а не «все» вообще и тем более не нирвана «есть только лишь сознание». В ходе своей практики йогин постигает природу, функции и корни сознания, конструирующего сансарическое бытие, и изживает его, заменяя сознание (с необходимостью требующее субъектно-объектную дихотомию и формирующего ее) на недвойственный, недихотомичный (адвая) гносис-знание (джняна).
> 
> Во-вторых, западные формы идеализма (прежде всего берклианство) отрицают реальность материи, сводя ее к комплексу восприятий по принципу esse est percipii («быть значит восприниматься»), но признают реальность субстанциальной души (субъекта) и божественного духа, вкладывающего в душу ее «идеи», которые она проецирует вовне. Йогачара считает иллюзией и внешние объекты, и воспринимающий их субъект (не говоря уж об отрицании ею «божественного духа»). Здесь, правда, нужно сделать две оговорки. Прежде всего, нужно сказать, что йогачара считает иллюзорными не столько сами объекты, сколько их «овнешвленность», а именно то, что они воспринимаются нами как внешние по отношению к сознанию. Затем, хотя эмпирический субъект и пуст, будучи лишь относительным коррелятом эмпирических объектов, он тем не менее некоторым образом первичнее их, поскольку именно с ним отождествляет себя предшествующее субъектно-объектной дихотомии коренное, или базовое, сознание (алая-виджняна). Но и алая-виджняна — не абсолют, а лишь корень и источник ментального конструирования и сансарического существования. Главная идея йогачары — не отрицание объективного существования материи (как у Беркли), а изживание иллюзии, выражающейся в том, что качества и свойства сознания мы приписываем внешним объектам, на которые эти качества и свойства проецируются.
> 
> Приведем один пример. Хорошо известно, что цвета и звуки существуют лишь в нашем глазу или ухе (точнее, мозгу), тогда как объективно существуют лишь световые и звуковые волны различной длины, которые кодируются нашими рецепторами как краски и звуки. Эти краски и звуки вполне субъективны и целиком обусловлены строением воспринимающего органа. Так, глаз собаки устроен таким образом, что она не воспринимает различия между длиной световых волн и видит мир черно-белым. Но мы тем не менее, зная все это, приписываем цвета и звуки вещам внешнего мира, объективируем их. И не задумываясь над тем, что это значит, мы говорим, что «молоко белое», «осенние листья желтые и красные», «небо синее», «музыка громкая» и т. п. То есть мы приписываем объектам то, что является характеристикой наших восприятий и нашего сознания. Нечто очень похожее утверждает и йогачара, лишь значительно расширяя область субъективного и относящегося к области сознания.
> 
> Надо также сказать, что ни один из европейских философов, учения которых сравнивают с йогачаринским (за исключением, быть может, того же Шопенгауэра, но Шопенгауэр испытывал влияние индийской мысли), не только не стремился подчеркнуть иллюзорность феноменов сознания, не говоря уж о самом сознании или познающем субъекте, но, напротив, стремился всячески избежать возможных обвинений в «иллюзионизме». Так, Беркли утверждал, что он отрицает не действительность мира, а только реальность материи или даже только релевантность самого этого понятия; в моей философии, утверждал он, исчезает не мир, а только призрак материи, вся же природа с ее ландшафтами и пейзажами остается такой же, какой и была прежде и какой она, собственно, и дана в непосредственном восприятии. Еще более показателен пример Канта: в «Пролегоменах» он категорически отвергает обвинение в том, что его учение о пространстве и времени как присущих субъекту формах чувственного созерцания превращает мир явлений в иллюзию. Более того, кенигсбергский философ решительно утверждает, что, поскольку у него речь идет о времени и пространстве как о всеобщих формах познания, никакого иллюзионизма или субъективизма в его «Критике чистого разума» нет и что он, напротив, рассматривает явления как одинаково всем данные в созерцании и в этом смысле предельно объективные.
> ...

----------


## Грег

> ...
>  Про "Истинное состояние бытия" о котором говорит ННР читайте в известной книге базового уровня, если вы, конечно, его ученик. Там как раз есть о том, как все на самом деле. Про луну там нету, к сожалению.
> ...


 :Smilie: 

Чогьял Hамкай Hорбу - Йога сновидений 

http://www.avatargroup.ru/booksreader.aspx?dbid=191



> В одной из сутр Будда Шакьямуни17, используя множество метафор, описывает явленный мир, который мы обычно считаем реальным. В этих образных описаниях наша действительность сравнивается с падающей звездой, с обманом зрения, с мерцающим пламенем масляного светильника, с каплями росы на восходе солнца, с пузырями на воде, с молнией, сновидением и облаками. Согласно Будде, на самом деле все составное бытие, или все дхармы 18, то есть явления, так же нереальны и переменчивы, как перечисленные примеры.
> 
> В другой сутре даны дополнительные поэтические метафоры, показывающие сущность нашего иллюзорного состояния. Среди них есть такие: *отражение луны в воде*, мираж, город небесных музыкантов, радуга, отражение в зеркале, а также сновидение.

----------


## Грег

> Ну да, кроме как каша у вас в голове = сам дураг ...


Вроде'б не говорил про дурага-то.
В общем-то, как в тхеравадинской теме о различиях мужчины и женщины - "ты мне скажи хоть что-то (зелёная шкатулка), а остальное (что в ней находится) я сам додумаю"...

----------


## Грег

А вот что говорится о различиях Читтаматры и Дзогчен в комментариях  Лопона Тензина Намдака к книге Шардза Таши Гьялцена "КАПЛИ СЕРДЦА ДХАРМАКАЙИ":

http://bon.newz.ru/ksdind.htm#ind



> Возьмем для примера внешний мир. В Читтаматре он описывается в виде двух половинок круто сваренного яйца, разрезанного ровно посередине, так что объективная и субъективная стороны индивидуального существования полностью совпадают. Но в Дзогчене все рассматривается включенным в естественное состояние, которое обладает силой создавать и принимать отражения. То, что отражается в уме, не имеет независимого существования; как внутреннее, так и внешнее являются спонтанными отражениями, возникающими в естественном состоянии.
> Это является естественным качеством исконного состояния, но это не значит, что данные отражения имеют независимое и неотъемлемое существование. Они возникают из естественного состояния и к нему же и возвращаются; лишь наше неведение цепляется за них как за нечто обособленное и независимое. Философию Читтаматры часто путают с Дзогчен. В Читтаматре говорится, что как объективный, так и субъективный миры возникают как следствие кармических причин. Точка зрения Дзогчен состоит в том, что мир существует спонтанно, и, хотя он обусловлен кармой, его источником является естественное состояние.
> Философия Мадхьямики вообще не признает концепцию кунжи; в ней рассматриваются лишь шесть видов сознания (чувства и ум), а не восемь, как в Читтаматре и Дзогчен. В двух последних системах после шести чувств седьмым идет ньонье (ньон йед; эмоции) и восьмым - кунжи. Иногда используется такая аналогия: ум подобен мужу, ньонье - жене, кунжи - кладовой, чувства же собирают все добро, которое попадает в кладовую снаружи.
> Таким образом, Дзогчен имеет много общих аспектов с Читтаматрой, и в обеих системах объективная и субъективная стороны являются неразделимыми. Главное отличие, однако, состоит в том, что в Дзогчен естественное состояние считается изначально чистым и постоянно присутствующим. Нет ничего, что бы нужно было очищать или достигать.
> Ничего не существует вне пределов естественного состояния. Земля не является независимой от естественного состояния; камень не является независимым от естественного состояния; видения также не являются независимыми. Все является видением естественного состояния.
> Естественное состояние подобно единичной точке; естественное состояние подобно воздуху, в котором летают птицы - никаких следов не остается. Если ты поймешь этот момент, ты достигнешь осознавания того, что естественное состояние является творцом всего - царем творцов.
> Постижение без мысли или слов - это шестой метод. Кто-то может сказать, что если это естественное состояние действительно существует, тогда оно должно где-то проявиться, но ничего не появляется, и следовательно, естественное состояние не существует. Оно никогда не оставляет следа, в прошлом, настоящем или будущем. Но хотя естественное состояние не проявляется, оно всегда здесь. Это осознавание невозможно охватить мыслью, его нельзя назвать или обозначить буквами. Если ты попытаешься передать его с помощью звуков или знаков, ты не сможешь проникнуть в природу этого осознавания. Что бы ты ни делал для того, чтобы исследовать или изучить это таким образом, ты всегда будешь напоминать немого, пробующего сахар на вкус, - он может определить вкус, но описать этого не в состоянии. Так же и природу этого осознавания невозможно постичь мыслью или познать с помощью слов. Если ты поймешь это, то ты достигнешь осознавания естественного состояния без посредства речи или мысли(*12).

----------


## Толя

Мда... Сергей, вы в цитаты, которые постите, не особо вдумываетесь, уже на протяжении трех тем. Связи между вашим творчеством и цитатой ННР нету.




> Нет наблюдателя, наблюдающего мираж, нет и самого миража. Тоже самое можно сказать о радуге или отражении луны в воде.
> Нет никого отражения, если его некому видеть.





> В другой сутре даны дополнительные поэтические метафоры, показывающие сущность нашего иллюзорного состояния. Среди них есть такие: отражение луны в воде, мираж, город небесных музыкантов, радуга, отражение в зеркале, а также сновидение.


Опять пускаетесь в треп и выгораживаете себя, съежжая с темы,  вместо того чтобы конструктивно поговорить. Не надо так себя жалеть.

----------


## Грег

> Мда... Сергей, вы в цитаты, которые постите, не особо вдумываетесь, уже на протяжении трех тем. Связи между вашим творчеством и цитатой ННР нету.


Ну, нету, так нету...  :Smilie: 

PS. Уверенность в абсолютной верности собственных взглядов и понимания, ИМХО, может сыграть  плохую шутку для практикующего, особенно, если он дзогченпа (могу пояснить, если не понятно почему) .  :Wink: 
ИМХО!
Я вообще ни во что не вдумываюсь.  :Smilie: 
Я - задорный йогин (правда, заблуждающийся относительно этого), вообще ни о чём не думающий, да и не способный вообще думать и верно что-либо сопоставлять.



> Опять пускаетесь в треп и выгораживаете себя, съежжая с темы,  вместо того чтобы конструктивно поговорить. Не надо так себя жалеть.


Всё'ж-таки осмелюсь порекомендовать не пытаться представить, что именно находится в зелёной шкатулке, если вам это доподлинно не известно, или вы сами туда не заглядывали.  :Smilie:  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> ... вместо того чтобы конструктивно поговорить. Не надо так себя жалеть.


Давайте поговорим конструктивно.  :Smilie: 
Вы считаете, что я ещё способен говорить конструктивно? 
Тогда давайте! О чём конструктивно поговорим?

----------


## Alex

> Я - счастливый йогин


Не смешите.

----------


## Грег

> Не смешите.


Как-то вы это слишком серьёзно сказали. :Smilie: 

Ой! Ошибся! - Задорный йогин.

Исправлено

----------


## Толя

Ох...




> Уверенность в абсолютной верности собственных взглядов и понимания, ИМХО, может сыграть плохую шутку для практикующего, особенно, если он дзогченпа (могу пояснить, если не понятно почему) .


Уверенность вы мне шьете. Своим йогическим восприятием наверное. Я понимаю зачем это читаю и пытаюсь изучать. Вы же себя парите высоким воззрением. Не понимая относительного болтаете об абсолютном. Даже мои постоянные перегибы вас не заставили хоть что-то по теме внимательно почитать. Дергаете цитаты из инета. Хорошо хоть не из Блаватской. По поводу дзогчена: у меня хватает гибкости ума, так сказать, не называть себя дзогченпа и не писать в графе традиция дзогчен, потому что я знаю с какой практики дзогченпа начинаются. 




> Я вообще ни во что не вдумываюсь. 
> Я - задорный йогин (правда, заблуждающийся относительно этого), вообще ни о чём не думающий, да и не способный вообще думать и верно что-либо сопоставлять.


Рассказывать о неконцептуальном подходе и рубашку на груди будете рвать в бардо дхарматы. Мне ваши признания не очень интересны. Более того - это никого кроме вас не касается.




> Всё'ж-таки осмелюсь порекомендовать не пытаться представить, что именно находится в зелёной шкатулке, если вам это доподлинно не известно, или вы сами туда не заглядывали.


Я и не представляю. Мне ваших сообщений хватает. Мы про это уже говорили.

*Раз*




> Давайте поговорим конструктивно. 
> Вы считаете, что я ещё способен говорить конструктивно? 
> Тогда давайте! О чём конструктивно поговорим?


*Два*




> Я вообще ни во что не вдумываюсь. 
> Я - задорный йогин (правда, заблуждающийся относительно этого), вообще ни о чём не думающий, да и не способный вообще думать и верно что-либо сопоставлять.


*Три*

Смеялсо  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Уверенность вы мне шьете. Своим йогическим восприятием наверное. Я понимаю зачем это читаю и пытаюсь изучать. 
> ...


"ЭТО" практиковать нужно, а не читать.



> Вы же себя парите высоким воззрением. Не понимая относительного болтаете об абсолютном.


Словно отец Йов в фильме Остров -  "Ты понимаешь, что это гордыня, отец Анатолий! Гордыня это! Пойми! Гордыня, понимаешь! Гордыня!"
 :Smilie: 



> Дергаете цитаты из инета. Хорошо хоть не из Блаватской.


Читывал и Блаватскую.  :Smilie:  Сложно пишет. Даже не вспомню толком.



> По поводу дзогчена: у меня хватает гибкости ума, так сказать, не называть себя дзогченпа и не писать в графе традиция дзогчен, потому что я знаю с какой практики дзогченпа начинаются. 
> ...


Похвально, что знаете!
А я вот нет...
Спасибо!

PS. Хорошо когда человек смеётся. Это значит, что не всё ещё потеряно.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Стиль хотя бы подправили, что ли...
> ...


Подправил подпись и традицию

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> Раз
> 
> Два
> 
> Три
> 
> Смеялсо


Жёстка. Я бы даже сказал нипадецки, Сергей, с Вами Толя поступает. Разделал как бог черепаху. Нельзя так, Толь.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Толя

> Жёстка. Я бы даже сказал нипадецки, Сергей, с Вами Толя поступает. Разделал как бог черепаху. Нельзя так, Толь.


Поставил смайлик. Обидеть я никого не хотел. Уверен, что Сергей совсем не злобный.

----------


## Грег

> Жёстка. Я бы даже сказал нипадецки, Сергей, с Вами Толя поступает. Разделал как бог черепаху. Нельзя так, Толь.


Ну дык... ему видней.  :Smilie: 
Ведь Толя "знает" и "гибкости ума ему хватает".

----------


## Грег

> ... Уверен, что Сергей совсем не злобный.


Опять зелёная шкатулка.   :Wink:  
Уверенность - это хорошо, но всё-таки, ИМХО, не стоит недооценивать или переоценивать собеседника (соперника и т.п.) если не обладаешь прямым вИдением.
Но если вы им обладаете, то снимаю шляпу и извиняюсь.

----------


## Станислав А

*Михаил Шебунин*



> А вот взгляд на эту проблематику одной приснопамятной лисы


Аффтар жжёт однозначно.  :Cool:   Можно ссылочку на источник?



> После подобной аргументации я разочаровался пусть не в философии, но в преподавателе точно.


А я со своим чуть не подрался.  :Wink:   Спор был такой жаркий, что никто не вышел из кабинета спустя 30 минут после окончания пары. После этого я только больше философией увлёкся.
*Сергей Ракитин*



> Конечно, Сергей вообще ничего не читал, ничего не знает и ничем не занимается окромя пустых бесед на БФ. И говорит он о Ракитинизме.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


Как-то разговор на личности перешёл. Хочу вставить свои «5 копеек».

Думаю что солипсизм (как практика для чёткого распознания собственного «Я») может быть полезен на определённом этапе. Но наверно будет логическим  продолжением искать такое же «Я» у других людей и объектов, а не раздувать собственное эго до размеров Вселенной. Ну а потом можно и раствориться в общем сознании…

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> Аффтар жжёт однозначно.   Можно ссылочку на источник?


http://www.fictionbook.ru/ru/author/...iga_oborotnya/  :Smilie:

----------


## Станислав А

*Михаил Шебунин*
Пелевин??? Не ожидал... После "Поколения П" я потерял к нему интерес.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

> *Михаил Шебунин*
> Пелевин??? Не ожидал... После "Поколения П" я потерял к нему интерес.


А вот и напрасно. Я бы рекомендовал к прочтению также "Чапаев и Пустота", "Шлем Ужаса" и "Св. книгу оборотня". Кто "рубит фишку" получит истинное наслаждение.

"Путешествие из ППД" куда-то там ещё не припомню, породила неоднозначные оценки, хотя я прочитал с интересом. Но из всего произведения запомнилась только одна фраза: "какой дзогчен, ведь ты чечен!"   :Smilie:

----------


## Станислав А

*Дима Чабсунчин*



> какой дзогчен, ведь ты чечен!


  :Big Grin: 

"Чапаев и Пустота" было первое что я прочёл. Мне очень понравилось. Но как то после «Жизни насекомых» и «Дженерэшен П» взялся за «Искусственный рай» Бодлера. Потом Пелевин "не пошёл"   :Smilie:

----------


## Echo

Из соседней (закрытой) темы:



> И если мираж существует независимо от наблюдателя в какой-то «форме», то сон, независимо от наблюдателя не существует.
> Об этом и речь.


В какой форме то?
Любая форма иллюзорна. Берем уголек на палке, раскручиваем, при определенной частоте вращения стороннему наблюдателю будет видна форма огненного круга. Все Формы именно так и существуют (взаимозависимо). Форма зависит от наблюдения 
(восприятия). Пресловутой "основой для обозначения", если копать до конца будет пустота обладающая бесконечной потенциальностью, про которую нельзя сказать, что она существует или не существует.
Я, чессно не понимаю почему так на Ракитина наехали. Учитывая пожелания Толи о конструктивном разборе темы, может попробуем ещё раз?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Учитывая пожелания Толи о конструктивном разборе темы, может попробуем ещё раз?


Дело, ИМХО, в том, что наш ум по привычке пытается ориентироваться на слова и термины.
И пытается эти слова анализировать, вместо того, чтобы попытаться понять смысл , который они несут.
Особенно, когда смысл в эмпирике (непосредственном опыте, практическом знании, переживании), а не в разборе теоретических положений.
Не представляется возможным, ИМХО, разобраться конструктивно в том, что такое солнце, анализируя тени или анализируя палец, указующий на луну...

----------


## Толя

Есть смысл разбирать то, о чьем воззрении достоверно известно, а не поток чужих цитат и чье-то "понимание" в отрыве от взаимоотношения понятий. Например - Нагарджуна. У него вполне так есть Реальность, которая является индивиду посредством его собственного потока дхарм и которую возможно предицировать через шуньяту или таковость, вернее их диалектику, наверное. Возможно, мадхъямика выбивала ум из под объектов, назвав предел истины (бхутакоти), а виджнянавада просто провела редукцию до наличия в сознании чего-либо и показала возможность функционирования системы без обязательной отсылки к внешнеположной реальности т.е. они рассматривали боле содержание и взаимоотношения в сознании.  




> Я, чессно не понимаю почему так на Ракитина наехали.


Дык, понятно дело, за экстериоризацию собственных бытийных\небытийных предикаций. 

ЗЫ кстати Топпер под формой скорее всего не имел "форму" из вашего примера. Вы передернули немного, или немало, скорее. Как буд-то он говорил о вашем примере с умозрительностью. Но этого из приведенной цитаты не следует. Он, может, говорил о несуществовании адекватного "нечто" категориям мышления, а вы сказали, что вывод не существует помимо сознания (сознания скорее, а не наблюдения, как у вас, т.к. органы чувств не аффицируют деятельность мышления). То, что "существует" нечто, помимо чистого глюка (сна) и подобного глюку (нашего познания) - в этом ничего смертельного нет. Но данное понятие не сужается более чем просто "ЭТО" или "ВОТ", "ЕСТЬ", "Я" и т.д. к тому же не подразумевая наличия субъекта или объекта, смотря в какую сторону идти.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Дык, понятно дело, за экстериоризацию собственных бытийных\небытийных предикаций. 
> ...


 :Smilie: 
Интересно, многим понятно о чём речь идёт или это я один дурачок такой...  :Smilie: 

Ракитин всё выдумал!   :Smilie: 
Речь его подкреплена только "экстериоризацией собственных бытийных\небытийных предикаций"!
Он не читал Дхармакирти, Нагарджуну и ни в чём не разбирается!
Долой! - В игнор!  :Smilie: 

PS. Хотелось бы спросить уважаемого автора, правда он всё равно не ответит, - в чём смысл сказанного Нагарджуной? - Неужели, только в интеллектуальном понимании того, каким всё есть?
Смысл слов в самих словах?
Предложенная модель и есть описание самой себя?
Палец, указующий на луну и есть сама луна?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> То, что "существует" нечто, помимо чистого глюка (сна) и подобного глюку (нашего познания) - в этом ничего смертельного нет. Но данное понятие не сужается более чем просто "ЭТО" или "ВОТ", "ЕСТЬ", "Я" и т.д. к тому же не подразумевая наличия субъекта или объекта, смотря в какую сторону идти.


Это "существующее нечто" - уловка для ума, который ни при каких обстоятельствах не может представить пустоту пустой, в том числе и от себя самой.

PS. "Видишь суслика? - Нет.  - А он есть!"
Да и в какую сторону он идёт?...

----------


## Толя

Хм... Сергей, я вас конечно же читаю. Так что можно не так бурно реагировать  :Big Grin: 

Про палец и куда его засунули, чтобы не противоречить установке буддизма на познаваемость:




> В рамках такого подхода вопрос о познаваемости реаль-
> ности решается следующим образом: реальность познается
> через «предел истины» (бхутакоти). Это подразумевает, что
> при анализе дхарм, которые суть простые номинальные обо-
> значения, мадхьямики с неизбежностью приходят к пости-
> жению относительности дискурсивного познания и непосред-
> ственному видению того факта, что реальность не имеет пре-
> дела. Актом такого постижения (праджня) и утверждалась
> принципиальная познаваемость (МВр. С. 538; АС. С. 174).


 :Wink:

----------


## Толя

Я пожалуй фундаментальные вопросы бытия с вами не буду обсуждать, но вот этого пропустить не могу:




> Это "существующее нечто" - уловка для ума, который ни при каких обстоятельствах не может представить пустоту пустой, в том числе и от себя самой.


Не надо реагировать на слова "существует", "реальность" и т.д. Вы же не потрудились понять, что имеется ввиду, т.е. не хотите узнавать взаимоотношения\смысл. В таком ключе проще, конечно, но это не обсуждение.

----------


## Грег

> Я пожалуй фундаментальные вопросы бытия с вами не буду обсуждать...


Мне не совсем понятно понятие "фундаментальные вопросы бытия ".
Не могли бы вы пояснить значение этого термина и с точки зрения какого учения вводится данное понятие?
Если короче - что имено вы не будете обсуждать? - Обрисуйте предмет обсуждения, если не трудно.




> Не надо реагировать на слова "существует", "реальность" и т.д.


Может тогда не стоит их употреблять?
Слова "существует/не существует" тянут за собой другие уточнения, как то - "где существует/не существует", как существует/не существует", для кого существует/не существует".
Всё это - ИМХО, слова, ведущие к появлению других слов.
Ввиду их употребления, от уточнений никуда не деться.
И ещё -, на мой взгляд, важно понимать для чего в исходном тексте вводятся данные понятия.



> Вы же не потрудились понять, что имеется ввиду, т.е. не хотите узнавать взаимоотношения\смысл.


Я пока  не вижу противоречий в словах Нагарджуны и в том, что вы назвали "экстериоризацией собственных бытийных\небытийных предикаций".  :Smilie: 
Но их видите вы. - Бывает....  :Smilie: 
Честно говоря, чья-либо уверенность в том, что он в чём-то разобрался больше кого-то другого (и узнал взаимоотношения\смысл, в отличие от другого), наводят меня на мысль о том, что он разобрался только в своих представлениях о том, в чём он хотел разобраться.  :Smilie:   :Big Grin: 
Я вижу одно (если уж обо мне речь), вы другое (причём, смотрим-то мы на одно) - так кто из нас более прав? - У меня, к примеру, на этот вопрос ответа нет...

----------


## Толя

Предлагаю темы для обсуждения: 

1) "Относительность: предел знания и характеристика степени его реальности или санкция на понятийный ад в творчестве поздних солипсистов"

2) "Мышление: зафиксированная фрагментарность самодовлеющего образа или гибкая диалектика шуньяты с татхатой" 

3) "Куда идет суслик: трансцедентальная ошибка экстериоризации общих понятий"

----------


## Alex

> Интересно, многим понятно о чём речь идёт или это я один дурачок такой...


Мне понятно. Я не особо какой умный и философским мышлением не отличаюсь.

----------


## Грег

> Предлагаю темы для обсуждения: 
> 
> 1) "Относительность: предел знания и характеристика степени его реальности или санкция на понятийный ад в творчестве поздних солипсистов"
> 
> 2) "Мышление: зафиксированная фрагментарность самодовлеющего образа или гибкая диалектика шуньяты с татхатой" 
> 
> 3) "Куда идет суслик: трансцедентальная ошибка экстериоризации общих понятий"


Это к Echo. Он просил продолжения обсуждения.

----------


## Грег

> Мне понятно. Я не особо какой умный и философским мышлением не отличаюсь.


Успешного вам интеллектуального обсуждения с Толей!
Сила в Уме!

----------


## Echo

> Есть смысл разбирать то, о чьем воззрении достоверно известно, а не поток чужих цитат и чье-то "понимание"


Если честно, то мне как раз интересно разобрать собственное понимание.



> ЗЫ кстати Топпер под формой скорее всего не имел "форму" из вашего примера. Вы передернули немного, или немало, скорее. Как буд-то он говорил о вашем примере с умозрительностью. Но этого из приведенной цитаты не следует. Он, может, говорил о несуществовании адекватного "нечто" категориям мышления, а вы сказали, что вывод не существует помимо сознания (сознания скорее, а не наблюдения, как у вас, т.к. органы чувств не аффицируют деятельность мышления). То, что "существует" нечто, помимо чистого глюка (сна) и подобного глюку (нашего познания) - в этом ничего смертельного нет. Но данное понятие не сужается более чем просто "ЭТО" или "ВОТ", "ЕСТЬ", "Я" и т.д. к тому же не подразумевая наличия субъекта или объекта, смотря в какую сторону идти.


Давайте тогда не будем разбирать фразу Топпера (без него во всяком случае), тем более, что я привел   посчитав её квинтэссенцией возражений всех других участников.
Давайте отталкиваться от распространенного примера с претами, дэвами, людьми и др. существами наблюдающими "одну и ту же реку".
Опишите пожалуйста как вы понимаете этот пример.
Только, если можно, без привлечения специальных терминов, иначе я вас не пойму  :Smilie: 




> сознания скорее, а не наблюдения, как у вас, т.к. органы чувств не аффицируют деятельность мышления


Нет я имел ввиду именно наблюдение (в широком смысле). 
К примеру, можно сказать, что градусник "наблюдает", грубо говоря, колебания температуры. Наблюдение - любой акт взаимодействия.
Что значит "аффицируют" - воздействуют? Вы хотите сказать, что органы чувств не воздействуют на деятельность мышления?

----------


## Толя

> Давайте отталкиваться от распространенного примера с претами, дэвами, людьми и др. существами наблюдающими "одну и ту же реку".
> Опишите пожалуйста как вы понимаете этот пример.


Я не считаю нужным верить в претов, нараков и т.д. Пример я могу только так пояснить: когда я зол, допустим, то меня бесит и всякое дерьмо, плавающее в реке. Когда я в созерцательном настроении - я обращаю внимание на блеск, журчание и т.д.

Может быть так: вижу "в свете" или "для", а не вижу "как". Или - вижу неполностью, вижу только привычную сторону.




> Вы хотите сказать, что органы чувств не воздействуют на деятельность мышления?


Скорее всего - нет. Мы видим только ту сторону, на которую настроились по привычке, например. Но "видим" (и тут и выше) относится не к моменту видения, чистого чувства, а уже к выводному знанию. Сила привычки - проскочило наработанное годами суждение. И тут уже возможны варианты, насколько оно верное.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Пример я могу только так пояснить: когда я зол, допустим, то меня бесит и всякое дерьмо, плавающее в реке. Когда я в созерцательном настроении - я обращаю внимание на блеск, журчание и т.д.


Т.е. просто не обращаете внимание?



> Может быть так: вижу "в свете" или "для", а не вижу "как". Или - вижу неполностью, вижу только привычную сторону.
> ...


А что именно видите?
Т.е. есть некий объект или явление с видимыми и невидимыми нам характеристиками?



> Скорее всего - нет. Мы видим только ту сторону, на которую настроились по привычке, например.


Опять получается, что нечто (некий объект, явление) существует в отрыве от нас, но мы не способны это увидеть целиком, а видим только привычную нам часть, на которую мы настроены по привычке.
Т.е. должен существовать и объект и его невидимые нам характеристики или стороны?  
А где находится то, что мы не видим (я не имею в виду видимость глазами)?

Вот определение "видимости" из книги Чокьи Нима Ринпоче. ПУТЕВОДИТЕЛЬ ПО ЖИЗНИ И СМЕРТИ:



> ВИДИМОСТЬ (снанг ба): 1) сенсорное впечатление или ментальное происшествие; все, что испытывается сознательным. умом. Обычный человек всегда чувствует, что видимое где-то "там" и существует отдельно от воспринимающего, в то время как в буддистской философии Махаяны "видимости" воспринимаются во-первых только как ментальные события, во- вторых – как лишенные истинного существования, и, наконец, – как находящиеся вне таких умственных построений, как возник точки зрения самосуществующей пробужденности, "видимости" изначально неотделимы от пустоты и поэтому являются чистым выражением мужских и женских аспектов Будд и бодхисаттв. 2) Одна из трех тонких стадий растворения.


Вы об этих "видимостях"?

----------


## Грег

Приведу, пожалуй, ещё объяснение видимостей из книги Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче, "Нарисованное Радугой":



> ...
> Миларепа мог летать и легко проходил сквозь сплошной камень. И дело не в том, что они и подобные им йогины могут творить чудеса; они просто поняли изначально лишённую вещественности природу вещей. Это становится всё более очевидным с тем, как мы позволяем раствориться нашей внутренней фиксации на незыблемости вещей.
> Чем больше мы тренируемся в пробуждённом состоянии, в избавлении от фиксации, тем яснее окружающий мир будет видеться таким, какой он есть, - лишённой "твёрдости" игрой иллюзий. Вот почему великие мастера, пришедшие к достижению, могли ходить по воде, проходить сквозь камень и без вреда для себя находиться в пламени. Падмасамбхаву несколько раз пытались сжечь на костре, но он всякий раз оставался нетронутым огнём. *Внешние элементы являются всего-навсего плодом помрачённого восприятия. Никто, кроме нас самих, не создавал их; поэтому, когда пушится наша внутренняя фиксация, вместе с ней рушится и их псевдосуществование. "Вся внешняя видимость лишена субстанции, подобно дыму и туману". Мы воспринимаем видимость, но только как магическую игру помрачения.*
> ...
> ...
> Переживания, появляющиеся при смерти и после неё, невозможно вообразить себе и тем более трудно в точности пересказать заранее. *В одном, однако, молено быть уверенным: всё переживаемое - это "простая видимость, без всякой собственной природы"; нам кажется, что это есть, но всякая субстанция отсутствует. Всё - игра пустоты. Всё переживаемое - не что иное, как проявление вашей собственной изначальной природы; видимо, но не вещественно.*





> Повторю ещё раз: воспринимаемое нами, т.е. внешние видимости, пусто. Воспринимающее, т.е. сознание, тоже пусто. Соответственно йинг и ригпа - одно и то же. В настоящий момент, однако, мы расщепили йинг и ригпа, отделили их друг от друга, получив "это - здесь" и "то - там", так что единство в нас отсутствует. Мы ведь считаем, что внешние видимости и наше сознание - две разные вещи, не правда ли? Всё, видимое нами в настоящее время, кажется нам двойственным: воспринимаемые объекты и воспринимающее их сознание; и такое восприятие будет продолжаться до тех пор, пока мы сохраняем двойственное мышление. Вот почему в тибетском буддизме так много говорится о единстве пространства и сознания.
> Следует понимать йинг в смысле как внешнего, так и внутреннего пространства. Четыре основных элемента полностью лишены "возникновения, пребывания и прекращения". Сознание - тоже. Поскольку и то, и другое находятся вне "возникновения, пребывания и прекращения", они представляют собой единство. Как нам это понять? Подумайте о пространстве внутри и снаружи вазы - и представьте себе, что происходит, когда ваза разбивается. В молитве "Да реализуем мы единство пространства и сознания!" заключён очень большой смысл.
> Всё, имеющее конкретную субстанцию, называется "формой"; все формы представляют из себя единство видимости и пустоты - вот что имеется в виду, когда говорят "ваджрное тело". Все звуки звучат, и, однако, они пусты; это "ваджрная речь". Когда мы узнаём своё сознание, мы понимаем, что оно свободно от "возникновения, пребывания и прекращения". Это - "ваджрный ум". Всё, свободное от "возникновения, пребывания и прекращения", пусто. Именно это имеется в виду в знаменитом заявлении из "Чёйинг Дзё" - "всё видимое, слышимое и мыслимое является украшением пространства и является нам как непрерывность Ума, Тела и Речи". Короче говоря, всё сущее, вплоть до последней пылинки, имеет природу трёх ваджр.
> Возьмите мою малу (чётки. - Прим. пер.) в качестве примера. Малу можно бросить на стол и будет казаться, что она имеет физическую форму. Аналогичным образом, земля, вода, огонь и ветер тоже, на первый взгляд, имеют физическую форму; но, как говорил Будда, "форма есть пустота". Нам может казаться, что формы существуют, но истинного существования они не имеют; они пусты. Факт в том, что все они могут быть уничтожены. В конце всё будет уничтожено: вся Вселенная и все её элементы. Все они когда-то сформировались, все какое-то время существовали; в конце концов, все они уничтожатся, после чего наступит период, когда вообще ничего не будет существовать. Эти четыре периода - формирование, пребывание, распад и небытие имеют приблизительно одинаковую продолжительность.
> Даже сейчас, рассматривая что-то, что кажется нам формой, мы легко можем убедиться, что эта форма пуста; доказательством этого служит тот факт, что эта форма подвержена распаду. "Форма есть пустота" означает, что, какие бы формы мы ни воспринимали, какими бы твёрдыми и прочными эти формы ни казались нам, они пусты, они не содержат в себе изначально присущего бытия. Следующей фразой Будды было: "А пустота есть форма"; *это значит, что, хотя все вещи пусты, нам они кажутся имеющими форму*. Нам сложно в это поверить. Это совершенно противоречит нашему восприятию, да и не очень легко для понимания. Но все вещи пусты. По большому счёту, *они никогда не возникали, нигде не пребывали и поэтому никуда не исчезают - т.е. находятся "вне возникновения, пребывания и прекращения".*
> Есть ещё одна известная фраза: "Объекты чувств - не более чем наше восприятие и поэтому не имеют конкретного существования". Очень важно помнить это. Все объекты чувств - "просто восприятие" и поэтому не существуют. Всё, возникающее в силу определённых причин и условий, - не более чем момент восприятия. А восприятие никогда ниоткуда не возникало, нигде не находится и поэтому не прекращается. Отсюда следует, что всё сущее - йинг, пространство-основа, находящееся вне "возникновения, пребывания и прекращения". Все воспринимаемые нами внешние объекты в действительности - пространство, которое никогда не возникало, нигде не пребывает и не прекращается. В то же время, воспринимающее сознание - тоже вне "возникновения, пребывания и прекращения". Оно не есть некая "вещь", которая возникает, где-то; пребывает некоторое время, а потом пропадает. Нельзя считать, что сознание пусто, а объекты - реальны и конкретны. Если бы дело обстояло так, не могло бы идти речи о смешивании воедино пространства и сознания. Всё внешнее и внутреннее, всё воспринимающее и воспринимаемое - вне какого-либо возникновения, продолжения и прекращения. Следовательно возможно тренироваться в смешивании воедино пространства и осознавания.

----------


## Echo

> когда я зол, допустим, то меня бесит и всякое дерьмо, плавающее в реке. Когда я в созерцательном настроении - я обращаю внимание на блеск, журчание и т.д.
> 
> Может быть так: вижу "в свете" или "для", а не вижу "как". Или - вижу неполностью, вижу только привычную сторону.


Помимо вас же есть другие люди со своими "привычными сторонами" и соответственно со своим видением. Получается наблюдаемый обьект должен обладать числом характеристик пропорциональным числу (а точнее набору привычных сторон) наблюдателей.
Либо обьект обладает конечным числом характеристик, а новое видение возникает благодоря субьекту. То бишь, насколько помню, 50% обьекта существует со стороны субьекта, а остальные 50% присущи самому обьекту. Ну или обьект существует только со стороны наблюдателя.
Вы к какому мнению склоняетесь?



> Но "видим" (и тут и выше) относится не к моменту видения, чистого чувства, а уже к выводному знанию


Вы имеете ввиду нама-рупу?

----------


## Толя

2Сергей




> Всё, имеющее конкретную субстанцию, называется "формой"; все формы представляют из себя единство видимости и пустоты





> "А пустота есть форма"; это значит, что, хотя все вещи пусты, нам они кажутся имеющими форму.


Ага все вещи пусты. Компутер пуст т.к. представляет собой конкретную субстанцию, но на самом деле его можно фигакнуть молотком и внутри будет пустота, хотя раньше его было видно. Надо ставить памятник, только непонятно кому, Тулку Ургьену или преводчику. thing стало вещью, в буддизме объявилась субстанция в виде скандхи формы, которая одновременно и видимость и пустота, которая в свою очередь стала вещью. 




> Аналогичным образом, земля, вода, огонь и ветер тоже, на первый взгляд, имеют физическую форму;


Какую физическую форму на первый взгляд имеет ветер или огонь?




> Приведу, пожалуй, ещё объяснение видимостей из книги Тулку Ургьена Ринпоче, "Нарисованное Радугой":


Сергей, вам не надоело читать сомнительные переводы про всякие небылицы и пустоту "вещей", которые есть игра нашей изначальной природы?




> Вот определение "видимости" из книги Чокьи Нима Ринпоче


?




> Вы об этих "видимостях"?


snang ba abhasa, form, phenomenality, appearance, presentation, apparent, light, presence, impression, material vision, daylight, karmic vision, arise, make its presence felt, to appear, to manifest, what appears, experience, that which is experienced, that which is directly experienced, how things appear, to make itself felt, brightness, lustre, glare, objective appearance, thing seen, apparition, visual seeing, one's sight, faculty of vision, thought, idea, notion, conception, attainments, intellectual illumination, emit light, shine, be bright, be seen, be perceived, show oneself, apparent, conscious, regard, seem, visualization, how things appear, vision, manifestation, apparent phenomena, phenomena, perceptions, perceptual experience, displays, perceptions

snang srid all phenomenal existence, universe, the world of appearances and the fictions about it, appearances & existences, life forms & their experiences, beings and their worlds, appearances & beings, visible, external world appearance and existence, phenomenal world, animate and inanimate universe, universe and beings, all that appears and that exists, the universe and existence, world of appearances and possibilities, apparitional existence, worlds and beings, appearance and existence, phenomena & beings 

snang srid chos animate and inanimate phenomena 

Наверное.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Ага все вещи пусты. Компутер пуст т.к. представляет собой конкретную субстанцию, но на самом деле его можно фигакнуть молотком и внутри будет пустота, хотя раньше его было видно. Надо ставить памятник, только непонятно кому, Тулку Ургьену или преводчику. thing стало вещью, в буддизме объявилась субстанция в виде скандхи формы, которая одновременно и видимость и пустота, которая в свою очередь стала вещью.


Чуть попозже откорректирую...



> Какую физическую форму на первый взгляд имеет ветер или огонь?


Вы не способны ощутить дуновение ветра?  :Smilie: 




> Сергей, вам не надоело читать сомнительные переводы про всякие небылицы и пустоту "вещей", которые есть игра нашей изначальной природы?


У вас есть другое, более достоверное объяснение сути Дзогчена без объяснения игры нашей изначальной природы?




> snang ba abhasa, form, phenomenality, appearance, presentation, apparent, light, presence, impression, material vision, daylight, karmic vision, arise, make its presence felt, to appear, to manifest, what appears, experience, that which is experienced, that which is directly experienced, how things appear, to make itself felt, brightness, lustre, glare, objective appearance, thing seen, apparition, visual seeing, one's sight, faculty of vision, thought, idea, notion, conception, attainments, intellectual illumination, emit light, shine, be bright, be seen, be perceived, show oneself, apparent, conscious, regard, seem, visualization, how things appear, vision, manifestation, apparent phenomena, phenomena, perceptions, perceptual experience, displays, perceptions
> 
> snang srid all phenomenal existence, universe, the world of appearances and the fictions about it, appearances & existences, life forms & their experiences, beings and their worlds, appearances & beings, visible, external world appearance and existence, phenomenal world, animate and inanimate universe, universe and beings, all that appears and that exists, the universe and existence, world of appearances and possibilities, apparitional existence, worlds and beings, appearance and existence, phenomena & beings 
> 
> snang srid chos animate and inanimate phenomena


Не понимаю...

----------


## Толя

> Помимо вас же есть другие люди со своими "привычными сторонами" и соответственно со своим видением. Получается наблюдаемый обьект должен обладать числом характеристик пропорциональным числу (а точнее набору привычных сторон) наблюдателей. Либо обьект обладает конечным числом характеристик, а новое видение возникает благодоря субьекту. То бишь, насколько помню, 50% обьекта существует со стороны субьекта, а остальные 50% присущи самому обьекту.
> Вы к какому мнению склоняетесь?


Я склоняюсь к тому, что все познаваемое есть набор суждений. Объект\феномен и направленность на него сознания - это предел возможного знания, поэтому соотнесение продукта мышления с существованием какого бы то ни было адекватного объекта\ноумена и его характеристик с "внешнеположной" стороны не выходит за пределы сознания и является ошибкой.

----------


## Толя

> Вы не способны ощутить дуновение ветра?


Форма какая физическая у земли, воды, воздуха и огня? Никакой.

----------


## Грег

> Я склоняюсь к тому, что все познаваемое есть набор суждений. Объект\феномен и направленность на него сознания - это предел возможного знания, поэтому соотнесение продукта мышления с существованием какого бы то ни было адекватного объекта\ноумена и его характеристик с "внешнеположной" стороны не выходит за пределы сознания и является ошибкой.


Набор суждений о чём?
Что является предметом этих суждений?
Что, в данном случае, означает термин "выход за пределы сознания" и для чего нужен этот выход?

----------


## Грег

> Ага все вещи пусты. Компутер пуст т.к. представляет собой конкретную субстанцию, но на самом деле его можно фигакнуть молотком и внутри будет пустота, хотя раньше его было видно. Надо ставить памятник, только непонятно кому, Тулку Ургьену или преводчику. thing стало вещью, в буддизме объявилась субстанция в виде скандхи формы, которая одновременно и видимость и пустота, которая в свою очередь стала вещью.


Правильно ли я понял, что вы считаете ошибочной фразу "пустота - есть форма, а форма - пустота"?



> Какую физическую форму на первый взгляд имеет ветер или огонь?


Вы спрашиваете автора, переводчика или меня?



> Сергей, вам не надоело читать сомнительные переводы про всякие небылицы и пустоту "вещей", которые есть игра нашей изначальной природы?


Вы считаете сомнительной книгу о небылицах или её автора?
Или вы считаете, что перевод полностью исказил смысл написанного в книге?

----------


## Echo

> Я склоняюсь к тому, что все познаваемое есть набор суждений. Объект\феномен и направленность на него сознания - это предел возможного знания, поэтому соотнесение продукта мышления с существованием какого бы то ни было адекватного объекта\ноумена и его характеристик с "внешнеположной" стороны не выходит за пределы сознания и является ошибкой.


То есть, перефразируя классика: "Умом обьекты не понять". Вы это имели ввиду?
А на каком тогда основании вы заключаете, что обьекты вообще существуют?

----------


## Echo

> Какую физическую форму на первый взгляд имеет ветер или огонь?


Форму материи  :Wink:

----------


## Толя

> Вы считаете ошибочной фразу "пустота - есть форма, а форма - пустота"?


Да ошибочной. Ошибочной в такой интерпретации. Каким таким образом сложное понятие рупа стало просто формой? Авалокитешвара же перечислял скандхи а не форму вещей.      




> Вы считаете сомнительной книгу о небылицах или её автора?
> Или вы считаете, что перевод полностью исказил смысл написанного в книге?


Я считаю, что такое не стоит читать не перепроверяя из более достоверных источников. Если есть желание, то можно поискать ее на инглише и разобрать, что же там написано. Я этим пока заняться не могу. 




> То есть, перефразируя классика: "Умом обьекты не понять". Вы это имели ввиду?А на каком тогда основании вы заключаете, что обьекты вообще существуют?


Не совсем, объекты\феномены только умом и познаются и в нем же конструируются а затем, зачастую, объективируются. У них может быть разная степень корреляции с чувственным, но, в целом они есть безосновательная кальпана и более адекватные ее виды. Реальность, таковость я считаю не объект, а то, что не создано деятельностью мышления. Все варианты с внутренним, внешним, длящимся бытием, небытием, действием отпадают как ложные, потому что они суть только отрицания несхожих относительных понятий. 

Про невозможность воздействия на мышление:




> С положительной стороны, это реальное характеризуется как объект чистого чувственного познания как единичная сущность как момент и как утверждение. Но хотя оно само по себе непознаваемо, однако оно составляет реальную подкладку знания, реальный субстрат представлений.





> Вачаспатимишра говорит: «Учение о моментах есть учение о бытии только в течение такой частицы времени, которая не имеет ни предшествующего, ни последующего», т. е. под «моментом»  разумеется   абсолютно  единичный   момент.  Он  же говорит: «Учение о моментах есть отрицание причинности... результат  может возникнуть только от длящейся вещи, к которой в качестве придатка присоединяется  ее  действие».  «Истинно  сущее, момент, не может быть причиной разнообразных продуктов». «Ведь,— говорит тот же автор, излагая буддийское учение — общее и его субстрат, действие и его субстрат, качество и его субстрат, или их взаимное ингерирование, не представляются нам в отдельности, a тo, что не представляется в отдельности, не может быть соединяемо познающим как вода с молоком. Поэтому только одна безраздельная единичная сущность мыслится или воображается нами как имеющая общие или другие аттрибуты в силу ограниченности нашего познания».


Овнешневствление же объекта - это неведение. Собственно, об этом я и не заключаю. С позиции разбора потока сознания на дхармы это не нужно. С позиции воображаемой реальности - это привычное заблуждение. Кстати объект я употребляю не в смысле материальный объект типа табуретка, видимый глазом. Табуретка - это выводное знание и знает его сознание. То есть - это более феномен, умозаключение на основе сопоставления мгновенных данных чувственного, памяти, представлений и т.д.

Но тут есть одно но, что, например, Лонгченпа был сторонником мадхъямики и говорил, что "объявлять объект своим умом - это безумие" так делают только скотоводы, свинопасы и т.д. (объект тут - snang yul, pratibhAsa viSaya). Потому что объект неадекватно познается нами в виде полагания видимости (примерно о чем Сергей цитату привел о snang ba) на его месте, которую нужно классифицировать как ум. Если бы было известно, что эта пратибхааса вишайя точно значит в его системе, то, конечно можно было бы и сравнить.




> Форму материи


Вот тут вот http://psylib.org.ua/books/rozeo02/index.htm главы X и XI можно прочитать о том, что такое рупа и махабхуты. Это мега-вопрос на отдельную тему...

----------


## Echo

> Не совсем, объекты\феномены только умом и познаются и в нем же конструируются а затем, зачастую, объективируются. У них может быть разная степень корреляции с чувственным, но, в целом они есть безосновательная кальпана и более адекватные ее виды. Реальность, таковость я считаю не объект, а то, что не создано деятельностью мышления.


Ок. Наше восприятие иллюзорно, а таковость уму (с маленькой буквы) недоступна. С чего нам тогда заключить, что таковость скрывается за феноменальностью? Разве что не сказать, что таковостью является пустота обладающая бесконечной потенциальностью.  :Wink: 
За ссылку спаибо, почитаю. Однако вопрос был: "Какую *физическую* форму..."

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Вот тут вот http://psylib.org.ua/books/rozeo02/index.htm главы X и XI можно прочитать о том, что такое рупа и махабхуты. Это мега-вопрос на отдельную тему...


Не могли бы вы пояснить что такое рупа и махабхуты с точки зрения Дзогчен?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Но тут есть одно но, что, например, Лонгченпа был сторонником мадхъямики и говорил, что "объявлять объект своим умом - это безумие" так делают только скотоводы, свинопасы и т.д. (объект тут - snang yul, pratibhAsa viSaya).


Вы слишком, ИМХО, привязались к этим словам Лонгченпы. Важно понимать о чём именно говорит, в данном случае, Лонгченпа.
В общем-то, такое понимание неудивительно, когда воззрение Дзогчен пытаются свести к филосовским понятиям.
Есть разница в том, чтобы считать объект своим умом и считать его проявлением изначального ума.
Тут существует тонкая разница, которую, ИМХО, довольно сложно увидеть с помощью обычных логических выкладок.

Намкай Норбу Римпоче.
Сущностная Тантра Шести Освобождений
http://www.sunhome.ru/search/wreligi...F0%E2%E0%ED%E0



> ...
> Как я объяснил ранее, в Дзогчен кармическое видение считается скорее проявлением нашего ума, нежели его созданием, как тому учат в Сутрах.
> ...


Вот этот текст может помочь понять о чём именно говорит Лонгченпа:

Шардза Таши Гьялцен. Капли сердца Дхармакаи
Комментарии Лопона Тензина Намдака



> ...
> Возьмем для примера внешний мир. В Читтаматре он описывается в виде двух половинок круто сваренного яйца, разрезанного ровно посередине, так что объективная и субъективная стороны индивидуального существования полностью совпадают. Но в Дзогчене все рассматривается включенным в естественное состояние, которое обладает силой создавать и принимать отражения. То, что отражается в уме, не имеет независимого существования; как внутреннее, так и внешнее являются спонтанными отражениями, возникающими в естественном состоянии.
> Это является естественным качеством исконного состояния, но это не значит, что данные отражения имеют независимое и неотъемлемое существование. Они возникают из естественного состояния и к нему же и возвращаются; лишь наше неведение цепляется за них как за нечто обособленное и независимое. Философию Читтаматры часто путают с Дзогчен. В Читтаматре говорится, что как объективный, так и субъективный миры возникают как следствие кармических причин. Точка зрения Дзогчен состоит в том, что мир существует спонтанно, и, хотя он обусловлен кармой, его источником является естественное состояние.
> Философия Мадхьямики вообще не признает концепцию кунжи; в ней рассматриваются лишь шесть видов сознания (чувства и ум), а не восемь, как в Читтаматре и Дзогчен. В двух последних системах после шести чувств седьмым идет ньонье (ньон йед; эмоции) и восьмым - кунжи. Иногда используется такая аналогия: ум подобен мужу, ньонье - жене, кунжи - кладовой, чувства же собирают все добро, которое попадает в кладовую снаружи.
> Таким образом, Дзогчен имеет много общих аспектов с Читтаматрой, и в обеих системах объективная и субъективная стороны являются неразделимыми. Главное отличие, однако, состоит в том, что в Дзогчен естественное состояние считается изначально чистым и постоянно присутствующим. Нет ничего, что бы нужно было очищать или достигать.
> Ничего не существует вне пределов естественного состояния. Земля не является независимой от естественного состояния; камень не является независимым от естественного состояния; видения также не являются независимыми. Все является видением естественного состояния.
> Естественное состояние подобно единичной точке; естественное состояние подобно воздуху, в котором летают птицы - никаких следов не остается. *Если ты поймешь этот момент, ты достигнешь осознавания того, что естественное состояние является творцом всего - царем творцов*.
> ...





> ... на его месте, которую нужно классифицировать как ум.


О каком уме идёт речь? Что такое "ум", в данном случае?
К примеру, в Дзогчене, часто слово "Ум" употребляется в значениии "природа Ума".


PS. Если вы считаете приведённые объяснения, примеры и цитаты достаточно сомнительными, могу привести ещё несколько подобных объяснений других авторов, хотя, если вы считаете данные объяснения достаточно сомнительными, то это вряд ли поможет.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Но тут есть одно но, что, например, Лонгченпа был сторонником мадхъямики ...


Скорее, нужно сказать, что Лонгченпа был Выдающимся мастером учения Дзогчен, который оставил множество трудов по различной тематике.

PS. На всякий случай - Дзогчен Мадхьямике не противоречит, т.е. можно сказать, что Лонгченпа был сторонником мадхъямики.  :Wink: , но и не только мадхъямики...

----------


## Толя

> Ок. Наше восприятие иллюзорно, а таковость уму (с маленькой буквы) недоступна. Разве что не сказать, что таковостью является пустота обладающая бесконечной потенциальностью.


Ну вы же читали, что Нагарджуна предицировал нирвану через таковость и шунью. Куда и зачем там вставлять бесконечную потенциальность - непонятно. В тибете же не были представлены индийские традиции. Там много чего смешалось  и интерпретировалось по своему. Над читтаматрой насмехались, что ментальные события они считают предметами материального мира, Дхармакирти стал реалистом, как и йогачары, потому что те признавали "ум" реальным и т.д. Специально это делали или ниасилили индийское наследие - я не знаю. Каким образом и в каком разделе дзогчен находятся корреляции с Нагарджуной понятия не имею. Так же как и то, что называется бесконечной потенциальностью и зачем. У Нагарджуны пустота это вывод из взаимозависимости. Татхату же он не просто так оставил без комментариев. 




> С чего нам тогда заключить, что таковость скрывается за феноменальностью?


Дело в том, что только таковость всегда и открыта как чистое бытие, или чистое чувственное (у Дхармакирти). А феноменальное разнообразие - подобие иллюзии. Все общие понятия есть отрицаниянесходного, которые в конечном счете сводятся на единичное "Это", то, что реально и неиллюзорно. 




> За ссылку спаибо, почитаю. Однако вопрос был: "Какую физическую форму..."


Наверное уже прочитали. Не знаю насколько это вообще корректно говорить о физике и материи, когда рассматривается поток сознания.  

Кстати, есть инфа, что Лонгченпа, когда писал о пути сутр или философии, делал это с т.з. раздела сэмде. Вот я тут нарыл, но это про семдэ опять же. Перевод мой. Источник - Кунга Намдрол:




> "byang chub sems kyi klong rol pa'i shar tshul rgyas par bstan pa ni" i.e. the extensive demonstration of the way the play of the space of awakened mind arose..." Это я не знаю как лучше перевести или оставить 
> 
> Мы должны понимать, что когда Лонгченпа говорит "все проявления есть игра пробужденного ума", он не имеет ввиду "ум", как он понимается в системе читтаматра. Как сам он поясняет в своем практическом комментарии на кунджед гьялпо: даже когда говорится что все феномены являются игрой пробужденного ума, это не значит, что они есть сам ум или ментальные факторы:
> 
> "Далее, сущность внешних проявлений называется сущностью пробужденного ума потому что они пусты, называется игрой пробужденного ума, потому что они есть непрекращающиеся разнообразные проявления. Но это не имеет ничего общего с признанием проявлений как ума, потому что они (проявления) не являются ментальными факторами. Даже если говорится, что все проявления возникают как игра пробужденного ума, это не значит, что они есть сам ум. Таким образом, ум и пробужденный ум не разделены на два. Пробужденный ум есть недвойственный гнозис, сияющая чистая природа ума, но ум захвачен двойственными мыслями и является причиной сансары".
> 
> Это говорит нам: ум так же есть игра пробужденого ума, и относится к внешним проявлениям, Лонгченпа постоянно об этом упоминает. Проявления не есть ум, они - игра пробужденного ума, сияющей ясности и не являются ментальными факторами, как это объясняет читтаматра - это одно из важнейших положений.


Вот такие вот интересности всплывают.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Каким образом и в каком разделе дзогчен находятся корреляции с Нагарджуной понятия не имею. Так же как и то, что называется бесконечной потенциальностью и зачем. У Нагарджуны пустота это вывод из взаимозависимости.
> ...


Так может стоить изучить то, как это объясняется в Дзогчене?
И изучить каким образом находятся корреляции?
Только под словом "изучить" я имею в виду не интеллектуально-логический разбор терминов, а работу со своим умом (практику).
Или это не стоит того, и чтения текстов Дхармакирти и Нагарджуны хватает для того, чтобы всё понять и объяснить?
А куда, к примеру, девать Ригпу и Ясный Свет?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Вот такие вот интересности всплывают.


И? :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:  
Какие ещё интересности?
А вам-то о чём говорили?
Это вы говорили об обычном уме. Я же имел в виду совсем другой ум.

PS. Кстати, было бы интересно узнать, что именно в данном тексте подразумевается под термином "внешние проявления".

----------


## Echo

> Куда и зачем там вставлять бесконечную потенциальность - непонятно.


Без этого получается нигилизм. имхо
Ну тогда я совсем не понимаю в чем тут обвинялся Сергей Ракитин. Вы об одном и том же говорите.



> Наверное уже прочитали. Не знаю насколько это вообще корректно говорить о физике и материи, когда рассматривается поток сознания.



Неа, ещё не прочитал. Конечно некорректно. Встречный вопрос: а зачем вы наделили достаточно бытовую фразу "на первый взгляд огонь и ветер имеют физическую природу.." философскими сентециями? Чтобы показать ущербность перевода? Мне кажется, исходя из всего текста, Ургьен Ринпоче, не писал философский трактат.



> Дело в том, что только таковость всегда и открыта как чистое бытие, или чистое чувственное (у Дхармакирти). А феноменальное разнообразие - подобие иллюзии. Все общие понятия есть отрицаниянесходного, которые в конечном счете сводятся на единичное "Это", то, что реально и неиллюзорно


.

Об "Это" можно сказать, что оно существует/несуществует? Или же любое утверждение будет отрицанием исходного?

----------


## Толя

> Есть разница в том, чтобы считать объект своим умом и считать его проявлением изначального ума.
> Тут существует тонкая разница, которую, ИМХО, довольно сложно увидеть с помощью обычных логических выкладок.


Я не удивлюсь, если под объектом с "той стороны" имеется ввиду дхарма а под видимостью - схваченное представление на уровне парикальпиты. Довольно наивно считать, что собственный синтез единичных моментов сантаны это типа объект изначального ума и не создание мышления. Гыгыгы. Кунджед Гьялпо говорит - все дхармы мое бытие. В Бодхичитта Видья Кокила говорится о дхармах. Почитайте о методе перевода там вначале или объяснения Ронгзомпы из смс. С чего вы взяли, что считание чего-то чем-то  помогает вам уловить какую-то тонкую разницу. Сергей я с вас охреневаю просто. Мою привязанность вы увидели конечно. Спасибо, но я какнить сам  :Big Grin:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> С чего вы взяли, что считание чего-то чем-то  помогает вам уловить какую-то тонкую разницу. Сергей я с вас охреневаю просто.


С практики, Толя, с практики...  :Smilie: 
А не с логического анализа...
И охреневаете вы от того, что ищите логические взаимосвязи там, где о них не говорится.



> Спасибо, но я какнить сам


Да это ваше дело, я-то здесь при чём?...
Вы построили себе модель реальности, вам с ней и разбираться...  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Я не удивлюсь, если под объектом с "той стороны" имеется ввиду дхарма а под видимостью - схваченное представление на уровне парикальпиты.
> ...


Что означает термин "с той стороны"?
С какой "той"?

----------


## Толя

> Без этого получается нигилизм. имхо
> Ну тогда я совсем не понимаю в чем тут обвинялся Сергей Ракитин. Вы об одном и том же говорите.


Вы читаете что я пишу или нет? Пустота = взаимозависимость у Нагарджуны. При чем тут нигилизм, бесконечная потенциальность и Сергей в таком контексте я не улавливаю. 




> Неа, ещё не прочитал. Конечно некорректно. Встречный вопрос: а зачем вы наделили достаточно бытовую фразу "на первый взгляд огонь и ветер имеют физическую природу.." философскими сентециями? Чтобы показать ущербность перевода? Мне кажется, исходя из всего текста, Ургьен Ринпоче, не писал философский трактат.


То есть ему плевать было с высокой колокольни на теорию дхарм, скандх и т.д.? И так же плевать на то, поймут ли читатели учение Будды или будут считать рупа скандху формой вещей. В таком случае он вообще не мог чему либо учить и слушать его не стоит т.к. эти слова расходятся со традиционными объяснениями. Маленькая поправочка еще. В Индии не было слова философия. Было слово даршана. Всю хрень про "философский буддизм", "теоретический буддизм", "концептуально" придумали уже на западе. Обладая метафизическими установками эти хм. нехорошие люди ниасилили один простой пункт - Дхарма имела установку на принципиальную познаваемость, поэтому философия никогда не существовала в отрыве от того, на что раскладывается поток сознания т.е. дхарм. 

Там написано вот что:




> Аналогичным образом, земля, вода, огонь и ветер тоже, на первый взгляд, имеют физическую форму; но, как говорил Будда, "форма есть пустота".
> ...
> "А пустота есть форма"; это значит, что, хотя все вещи пусты, нам они кажутся имеющими форму. Нам сложно в это поверить. Это совершенно противоречит нашему восприятию, да и не очень легко для понимания. Но все вещи пусты.


Почитайте что пишет Розенберг про rupa. Если даже в английском было thing, то это нихрена не "вещь". Существует пудгала-шуньята и дхарма-шуньята. Нету такой вещь-шуньята.

----------


## Толя

> С практики, Толя, с практики...


Считание - это не практика, а полагание. 




> Что означает термин "с той стороны"?


Further, the essence of outer appearances is shown to be the essence of awakened mind.

Я то откуда знаю что там имеется ввиду и какое слово этому в тиб соответствует.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> То есть ему плевать было с высокой колокольни на теорию дхарм, скандх и т.д.? И так же плевать на то, поймут ли читатели учение Будды или будут считать рупа скандху формой вещей.


Существуют 2 (по крайней мере) метода понимания - через логический анализ и "непосредственное" понимание. (Могу дать цитату по этому поводу)



> В таком случае он вообще не мог чему либо учить и слушать его не стоит т.к. эти слова расходятся со традиционными объяснениями.


Что такое "традиционные объяснения"?
Объяснения на основе логического анализа?
Говорят, есть объяснения на уровне непосредственного понимания (по типу башмаком по голове у Тилопы с Наропой)
Врут?



> Почитайте что пишет Розенберг про rupa. Если даже в английском было thing, то это нихрена не "вещь". Существует пудгала-шуньята и дхарма-шуньята. Нету такой вещь-шуньята.


ИМХО, слова анализируете...

----------


## Грег

> Считание - это не практика, а полагание. 
> .


У вас может быть...  :Smilie: 
А у меня иначе - я считаю на основе практики, непосредственного, так сказать переживания.  :Wink:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Я то откуда знаю что там имеется ввиду и какое слово этому в тиб соответствует.


Вы его употребили.
Я не упоминал данного термина и не давал ссылок на англо-тибетскоязычные источники.
Вам и пояснять, уж извините, ибо я не знаю о чём вы говорите.

----------


## Толя

> Вы его употребили


Да нет, его употребил Лонгченпа, потом его перевел Кунга Намдрол а потом я перевел его и исходя из объяснения based on the Dochu commentary на часть КГ, который был найден в дуньхуане, где поясняется что речь идет о дхармах, это "внешнее' я попросту выкинул и не стал переводить. 




> Существуют 2 (по крайней мере) метода понимания - через логический анализ и "непосредственное" понимание. (Могу дать цитату по этому поводу)


Гыг. Да вы что? Любое понимание основано на понятиях и их взаимосвязи. Даже если они не слились со словом (т.е. языком). А вне понятий\слов не бывает понимания, поскольку никакого знания "такое это" не дает.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Гыг. Да вы что? Любое понимание основано на понятиях и их взаимосвязи. Даже если они не слились со словом (т.е. языком). А вне понятий\слов не бывает понимания, поскольку никакого знания "такое это" не дает.


Это если существуют сами понятия или необходимость их применения.

Как обещал:
Тулку Ургьен Ринпоче. ПОВТОРЯЯ СЛОВА БУДДЫ



> По традиции в буддизме выделяют два подхода к изучению, обдумыванию и практике священной Дхармы: аналитический подход ученого и простой подход медитирующего практика.
> Подход ученого — изучать многочисленные подробности и тщательно их обдумывать; оттачивать своё понимание учения, используя слова Будды, изречения просветленных мастеров и силу собственного интеллекта. Таким способом можно выработать ясное понимание истинного состояния вещей как они есть и абсолютной пустотности, являющейся сущностью реализации всех будд. Есть такой подход, и он превосходен.
> Некоторые люди, склонные к интеллектуализации, предпочитают этот подход, особенно если они обременены множеством мыслей и сомнений или имеют тенденцию к мелочности и подозрительности. Людям со скептическим складом ума нелегко довериться истинному учителю даже после встречи с ним и получения всепроясняющих сущностных наставлений. Склонность к анализу и критическому подходу мешает им следовать путём простого практика и обрести непосредственную уверенность в абсолютной природе пустоты — в изначальной пробужденности, являющейся сутью всех будд. Поэтому таким людям полезнее следовать аналитическим путём ученого, идя по которому можно постепенно избавиться от всех сомнений и недопонимания.
> Люди другого типа менее склонны изучать все подробности изречений Будды и просветленных учителей или подвергать их скрупулезному интеллектуальному анализу. Такие люди скорее предпочитают сконцентрироваться непосредственно на самой сути пробужденного состояния — пробужденное™, воспринимающей каждый возможный аспект знания как он есть — лично, на основании собственного опыта. Таким людям не слишком интересно следовать долгим, извилистым, круговым путём скрупулёзного изучения и аналитических построений; они, скорее, жаждут мгновенной и прямой реализации. Для таких и существует подход сущностных инструкций, включающий в себя Махамудру и Дзогчен.

----------


## Грег

> Да нет, его употребил Лонгченпа, потом его перевел Кунга Намдрол а потом я перевел его и исходя их комментария на часть КГ который был найден в дуньхуане, где поясняется что речь идет о дхармах это "внешнее' я попросту выкинул и не стал переводить. 
> ...


Поэтому я и спросил ВАС, как человека обозначившего данный термин, - что он означает в контексте первоисточника?
Потому как мне пока не понятно, что, в данном случае, подразумевается под "внешним".

----------


## Echo

*Толя*
Я более-менее проянил для себя вашу позицию. Хотелось бы конечно поточнее, но увы не обладаю соответствующим образованием, дабы это осилить. Если вам интересно, почему я употребил выражение "бесконечная потенциальность", я могу попробовать это раскрыть. 
Что касается моего интереса, то он, по вышеуказанным причинам иссяк.
За сим, искренне желаю вам успехов в практике, и откланиваюсь.  :Smilie:

----------


## Толя

Из обоснования чужой одушевленности:




> С другой стороны, он признает, что чувства дают нам истинное знание, что в единичном моменте чувственности мы имеем ощущение реальности, познание истинно-сущего. Казалось бы из этого следует, что в этих моментах чувственности наше познанние имеет дело с миром внешним, материальным, вне нас находящемся. Так и понято было многими учение Дхармакирти. Автор типпани прямо говорит, что в этом пункте Дхармакирти отступает от точки зрения последовательного идеализма и принимает точку зрения реалистов саутрантиков. Тот же взгляд повторяется и в тибетских так называемых Сиддантах. Но из настоящего трактата видно, что Дхармакирти считает свою точку зрения не признающей каких бы то ни было внешних объектов. Следовательно и единичные моменты чувственности, в которых нам является живое ощущение реального мира, моменты истинно-сущие, не создаются влиянием внешней дейсвительности на нашу чувственную сторону. Течение этих моментов составляет нашу жизнь и жизнь эта развивается исключительно из самой себя. Для объяснения смены этих моментов постулируется существование рядом с чистым сознанием или сознанием вообще (алая виджняна) еще и существование особой силы (васана) его затмевающей. Чистое сознание не знает объекта и субъекта, это единая духовная стихия, она доступна лишь познанию ума абсолютного, или, как выражаются буддисты, познанию всеведущего Будды.


Как это у Нагарджуны я точно не знаю.

----------


## Грег

> Из обоснования чужой одушевленности:
> 
> 
> 
> Как это у Нагарджуны я точно не знаю.


Это вы к чему?
Не совсем понимаю... 
И что за источник?

----------


## Грег

Ну раз у Echo интерес к данной теме иссяк, то можно и закругляться, наверное...

----------


## Толя

Ф.И.Щербатской про Арья Нагарджуну:




> Эта единственная реальность Нагарджуны, хотя и объявленная неопределяемой (anirvachaniya), описывалась по-разному: как "элемент элементов" (dharmanam dharmata или dharma-dhatu), как их относительность (shunyata), как "этотность" (idanta), как их "связь с этотностью" (idanpratyayata), как "таковость" (tathata), как "таковость бытия" (bhuta-tathata), как лоно Бога (tathagata-garbha) и, наконец, как "Космическое Тело Господа", как "Дхармакая" Будды. В этой последней принадлежности единственная сущность вселенной персонифицируется и становится высшим божеством, предметом поклонения под именами Вайрочаны, Амитаб-хи, богини Тары и др. Таким образом, буддизм становится одновременно пантеистичным и теистичным, или, как предпочитает выражаться проф. М.Анесаки, космотеистичным. 
> 
> Будда и нирвана у Нагарджуны представляют собою различные наименования одного и того же. Причем Нагарджуна трактует эту проблему в четырех или пяти различных вариантах, стремясь показать, что, каково бы ни было словесное определение (prapancha-vak) и с какой бы стороны ни решать проблему абсолюта, результат будет один и тот же. Если феноменальный мир нереален, он не может иметь реальный конец. Предполагать, что феноменальный мир реально существовал до нирваны, для того чтобы измениться так, дабы не существовать после, – это иллюзия, которая должна быть отброшена, и, чем скорее, тем лучше. Если мы станем на точку зрения вайбхашиков и будем считать, что нирвана есть нечто реальное (dharma), в чем сознание и жизнь угасли навсегда, или же если мы вместе с саутрантиками допустим, что это просто прекращение мирового процесса, то в обоих случаях мы будем исходить из существования чего-то реального перед нирваной и его исчезновением после нее. Это не только рисует нирвану относительной, но и делает ее следствием определенных причин (sanskrita). Ныне же в полном соответствии с идеей монистического мира утверждается, что нет и тени различия между абсолютным и феноменальным, между нирваной и сансарой. Вселенная, рассматриваемая как целое, есть абсолют, а рассматриваемая как процесс есть феномен. Нагарджуна провозглашает это в следующих словах: уа ajavamjavibhava upadaya pratitya va so 'pratityanupadaya nirvanam upadishyate. 
> 
> _Это может быть передано так: "Обращаясь к причинам и условиям (составляющим все явления), мы называем этот мир феноменальным миром. Но этот же самый мир, если причины и условия отброшены (т.е. мир как целое, sub specie aeternitatis), называется абсолютом"._


Собственно, почему отброшены?




> Но принцип относительности (shunyata) не дал вполне надежного фундамента для нового буддизма. Таившаяся в нем опасность могла поставить все его здание под угрозу. Подобно тому как абсолют раннего буддизма не мог избежать судьбы быть объявленным относительным, так и относительность сама по себе была также относительной и полностью зависела от своей противоположности, т.е. от не-относительного, без противопоставления которому она была готова потерять всякий смысл. Но Нагарджуна не отступил перед этой опасностью и встретил ее со всей дерзостью своего духа, на какую он только был способен. Этот принцип относительности, являющийся стержнем его системы, был призван им для того, чтобы разрушить все теории и заменить их, как мы видели выше, прямой мистической интуицией. С точки зрения теории этот принцип был едва ли не хуже всех прежних положений. "Если бы что-либо не-относительное существовало, – говорит Нагарджуна, – то мы тогда подобным же образом заметили бы существование и относительного; но нет абсолютно ничего не-относительного, как же мы можем тогда заметить наличие относительного /или истину относительности/?". "Относительность, – разъясняет Чандракирти, – является здесь общим определением элементов (dharma) бытия. Таково наше воззрение. Но поскольку нет такого элемента, который был бы не-относителен, то сама относительность из-за отсутствия таких объектов, которым ее можно было бы противопоставить, (становится такой же бессмысленной, как мираж) или как гирлянда цветов в небе". Означает ли это, что относительность должна быть отвергнута? Нет, не означает, "потому что будды учили, что понять относительность всех искусственных концепций – это единственный путь освободиться от них. Но если люди и после этого продолжают цепляться за самое понятие относительности, то их следует назвать неисправимыми". "Это так, – разъясняет Чандракирти, – как если бы кто-нибудь сказал: мне нечего продать вам, и получил бы ответ: хорошо, продайте мне ваше отсутствие товаров!". Мы читаем в "Ратнокута" (Ratnakuta) : "Я объявляю, что те испорчены, и многажды испорчены, которые, однажды постигнув относительность, держатся за нее /как за новую теорию/... Гораздо лучше быть связанным ложной идеей реально существующей личности (pudgala), несмотря на то что это ошибка гималайских размеров, чем льнуть к этой доктрине относительности, которая (в этом случае оказалась бы) доктриной пустоты (abhava)... Это выглядит так, как если бы доктор назначил больному сильное лекарство, которое могло бы утолить все его страдания, но которое бы не могло быть удалено из его желудка. Вы думаете, что больной действительно был бы вылечен? Нет, он страдал бы еще больше, чем страдал до тех пор!". 
> 
> При характеристике реальности как относительности прибегают к крайностям из-за недостатка средств выражения, и эти словесные характеристики, естественно, учитывают потребности человеческой речи (shabdam upadaya prajnaptih).

----------

